# Shades of Netheril (Forgotten Realms) (268)



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 28, 2002)

Ok, I'm normally a DM, but i am new to messege board DMing, but oh well, trials by fire work.  Ok, now as you can have easily guessed this will be in a Forgetten Realms setting.  Mainly this will be around the Anauroch (or however it's spelled, my source book is to far away) but changes will happen.  Starting characters will be created with no more than a CR of 2.  You can be whatever race you want, but I will roleplay prejudice against you in the like.  For example, an orc character will not survive very long in the party due to being gutted by elves you happen upon.  Any standard character classes will be allowed, and if you talk to me, i will possibly allow additional classes, but be warned, I am a bit biased against psions.  Also, all rolling will be done by me, the reasons being fairly obvious you dishonest cretins.  Ok, and for creating characters, I am of the DMing persuasion that characters should be truly heroic.  Thus your characters will be created with the following template:
Characters will be created using the point buy method and 55 points as found in the DMG (pages 19-20, and listed below):

All stats start at 8 and cost the following
9 stat 1 point 
10 stat 2 points
11 stat 3 points 
12 stat 4 points
13 stat 5 points 
14 stat 6 points
15 stat 8 points 
16 stat 10 points
17 stat 13 points 
18 stat 16 points


I will be checking math! ok, well post here or email me or something if interested, but if using email, please head it with "DnD" somewhere, or i will automatically delete it.  Thank you

Uh, Me


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 28, 2002)

Thinking about it, 55 is a bit large, please amend that to 40


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Nov 28, 2002)

*Im in*

Im going to be a wizard


----------



## National Acrobat (Nov 28, 2002)

*Count me in!*

Count me in. I'll be presently working on a character.


----------



## National Acrobat (Nov 28, 2002)

*Basics*

Ability			Cost

S: 12			4
I: 12			4
W: 18			16
D: 14 (12 +2)		4 	
CN: 12 (14 -2)		6
CH: 14			6			

Arcanra Devradora
Male
Moon Elf
Cleric 2 Sehanine Moonbow
CG
HP: 16
Domains: 	Elf (Free Point Blank Shot Feat)
		Illusion (Cast Illusion Spells at +1 Level)
BAB: +1
Skills (15 Points)

Knowledge Religion +6 (5 ranks)
Concentration +6 (5 Ranks)
Diplomacy +5 (3 ranks)
Sense Motive +5 (1 rank, CC)

Feats:

Point Blank Shot 
Spell Casting Prodigy


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 28, 2002)

*that works*

Ok, that character works, but remember to post objects and commonly prayed for spells, that kind of thing.  I'm making character sheets for everyone in notepad, and i'd like to be as up to date with them as possible.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2002)

CR 2 = LVL 2 right?  Well, I don't have the Forgotten realms stuff, so I'm gonna just use PHB/DMG if that's allright with u.

K, I've created this character using the stat system you posted, and starting with 900 GP (Like it says in the DMG for "Starting PCs above first level").  If this is wrong, tell me what to change and I will.


Alexander Zacharius, Human Fgtr L.2

Str:18  Dex:16  Con:17  Int:12  Wis:14  Cha:14

HP: 24   AC: 20   Initiative: +7   Movement: 20
Armor Check penalty: -5

ARMOR
MW Breastplate (+5 AC; max dex +3; check penalty -3)[30 Lbs]

SHIELD
Large Steel Shield (+2 AC; check penalty -2)[15 Lbs]

WEAPONS
MW Bastard Sword (+8 to hit, 1d10+4 damage)[10 Lbs]
LongBow (+5 to hit, 1d8 damage)[3 Lbs] /w 20 arrows(see Equipment)

EQUIPMENT
Backpack [2 Lbs]; 20 Arrows [3 Lbs]; Everburning Torch [1 Lb]; 50' Silk Rope [5 Lbs]; 17 GP

Total weight carried : 69 Lbs

FEATS
Exotic Proficiency(Bastard Sword), W. Focus (B. sword), Quick Draw, Improved Initiative.

SKILLS
Spot : (Ranks=2.5, total +4)
Listen : (Ranks=2.5, total +4)
Diplomacy : (Ranks=2.5, total +4)
Climb : (Ranks=5, total +9)


----------



## Uriel (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm in.
 Jasper Bloodbeard Shield Dwarf Ranger/Fighter

    STR:18       cost 16               
    DEX:14       cost 6             
    CON:16 (14)  cost 6                   
    INT:12       cost 4          
    WIS: 12      cost 4          
    CHA:10  (12) cost 4            

             Feats: 
Track, 2 Weapon Fighting, Ambidextrious,Luck of Heroes(1st),Improved Initiative (Fighter 1)
I'll post skills, Gear and background soon.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 28, 2002)

Here's my proposed character ...

Sul'Dan the Apostate
Male
Human
Barbarian 1 / Sorcerer 1
Neutral

Took Bbn at 1st, Sor at 2nd

HP: 20 (assumes roll of 2 hp at 2nd level)

STR: 15   (cost 8)
DEX: 16   (cost 10)
CON: 16   (cost 10)
INT: 12   (cost 4)
WIS: 10   (cost 2)
CHA: 14   (cost 6) 

BAB: +1

Skills (24 points Bbn, 4 points Sor)
Climb 4 ranks
Handle Animal 2 ranks
Intimidate 4 ranks
Intuit Direction 2 ranks
Jump 4 ranks
Listen 2 ranks
Ride 2 ranks
Swim 2 ranks
Wilderness Lore 2 ranks
Concentration 2 ranks
Spellcraft 2 ranks

Class Abilities
Rage 1x/day
Fast Movement
Summon Familiar

Feats
Dodge
Mobility

Familiar is a Hawk
Weapon is a Great Scimitar (Greatsword, in other words)
Also uses a Composite Longbow

Other equipment and final stats depend on how much gold we get.  Also, do we add in the special equipment bonus from PRCS?

Spells Known (4/2):
0 level - Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Prestidigation, Read Magic
1st level - Mage Armor, Magic Weapon

Sul'Dan was exiled from his tribe due to his 'strange powers', and is now trying to find his way in the wider world.  I envisage another level of Bbn at 3rd, then probably concentrat 2 levels in 3 on Sorcerer.

Let me know if it's suitable for the game.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 28, 2002)

*maxed out for now!*

ok, i want to max out the campaign for now, but everyone else can feel free to observe/jump in when someone dies


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 28, 2002)

*characters*

Ok, so far all characters are acceptable, except jemal's.  Jemal just has to redo his character with 40 points instead of 55 and all problems are solved.

I will warn you all now that I plan on making this a fairly high magic campaign, and that i will be fudging with XP because the level advancement system of 3rd ed. just ticks me off.  I will also be a little easier than the rules allow on multi-classing because it is ridiculously weak as is.  There may be some other house rules I'm using, but I can't think of any of the important ones right now (other than stating spells memorized/known before you begin adventuring)


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2002)

hmm... 
Fgtr2
Rngr1/fgtr1
Brb1/Src1
Cleric2

We should be good as long as we don't find any traps.  Of course, without a rogue, we won't be "Finding" traps as much as they'll be "Finding" us.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 28, 2002)

*traps*

hmm.... well, you have a high hp fighter and a cleric, trap problem solved


----------



## Capellan (Nov 28, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *hmm...
> Fgtr2
> Rngr1/fgtr1
> Brb1/Src1
> ...




At least we have plenty of hit points to soak up the results of being found!

And maybe we can persuade Uriel to take some levels in Rogue.  After all, Jasper will be in light armour all the time anyway


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2002)

whoops, didn't see your last post before I hit send.  Sorry.

So, we're reducing it to 40 points, eh?  OK then lets try this : 


Alexander Zacharius, Human Fgtr L.2
ALIGN : CG
Str: 16 Dex: 16 Con: 14 Int: 12 Wis: 14 Cha: 12

HP: 22 AC: 20 Initiative: +3 Movement: 20
Saves : Fort +4; Reflex +3; Will +2

Armor Check penalty: -5
ARMOR
MW Breastplate (+5 AC; max dex +3; check penalty -3)[30 Lbs]

SHIELD
Large Steel Shield (+2 AC; check penalty -2)[15 Lbs]

WEAPONS
MW Bastard Sword (+7 to hit, 1d10+3 damage)[10 Lbs]
LongBow (+5 to hit, 1d8 damage)[3 Lbs] /w 20 arrows(see Equipment)

EQUIPMENT
Backpack [2 Lbs]; 20 Arrows [3 Lbs]; Everburning Torch [1 Lb]; 50' Silk Rope [5 Lbs]; 17 GP

Total weight carried : 69 Lbs

FEATS
Exotic Proficiency(Bastard Sword), W. Focus (B. sword), Quick Draw, Dodge

SKILLS
Spot : (Ranks=2.5, total +4)
Listen : (Ranks=2.5, total +4)
Diplomacy : (Ranks=2.5, total +3)
Climb : (Ranks=5, total +8)


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 28, 2002)

*gold*

just for the record, everyone starts out with 900 gp for items.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 28, 2002)

*well goodbye for tonight*

just so everyone knows, i have to get to bed, relatives coming over and house must be spick and span for thanksgiving, thank you to everyone who is showing up.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 28, 2002)

*errr*

Well, you can see i'm tired from the degeneration of the writing, sorry about that.  Night night


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 28, 2002)

Just a couple opinions:

a party of 4 is awful small in a PbP adventure:  the likelihood of 1 or 2 of them gone or unavailable to post when you need them to is incredibly high.

Since you're new to the boards, and the players don't have any bg on you and your styles, could you go into a bit of how you're planning on running it?

a) How fast of pace? How often do you anticipate posting and moving the story along? Will you wait for all players to post before moving on, or a majority, or one?
b) Will you be using mapping?
c) How will combat run? With initiative, etc?
d) How long do you anticipate the game might run? Very few PbP's actually finish - do you have months committed to see it thru?

I'm sure therte's many more, but these things work best when they are discussed ahead of time before jumping into the game.

Wish you the best of luck in this unique gaming medium.


----------



## National Acrobat (Nov 28, 2002)

*Finished*

S: 12 4
I: 12 4
W: 18 16
D: 14 (12 +2) 4 
CN: 12 (14 -2) 6
CH: 14 6 

Arcanra Devradora
Male
Moon Elf
Cleric 2 Sehanine Moonbow
CG
HP: 16
Domains: Elf (Free Point Blank Shot Feat)
Illusion (Cast Illusion Spells at +1 Level)
BAB: +1

Saves: F/R/W +4/+2/+7

Languages: Draconic, Elven, Common


AC: 18 (5 for chain, 1 for shield, 2 for dex)

Melee +3 Attack, MW Longsword, 1d8+1 Damage, crit 19-20

Ranged +4 Attack, MW Longbow, 1d8 Damage (+2 at PB)

Skills (15 Points)

Knowledge Religion +6 (5 ranks)
Concentration +6 (5 Ranks)
Diplomacy +5 (3 ranks)
Sense Motive +5 (1 rank, CC)
Listen +6
Spot +6
Search +3

5'7"
125 lbs
Blond Hair/Blue Eyes

Elven Qualities

Low Light Vision
+2 to Search, Spot and Listen Checks
Immune to Magic Sleep
+2 on Will Saves v. Enchantment Spells
Prioficiency with Longsword and Longbow

Feats:

Point Blank Shot 
Spell Casting Prodigy

Spells per day: 4/3+1
DC: 15+ spell level

Commonly Carried:

0: Detect Magic x2, Read Magic, Light
1: Cure Light Wounds x3, Silent Image

Equipment

Chain Mail
Small Steel Shield
MW Longsword
MW Longbow
20 Arrows
Silver Holy Symbol
Explorer's Outfit
Backpack
3 days rations
3 Sunrods
3 tindertwigs
2 oil flasks
scroll case (3 sheets parchment)
Waterskin
vial of ink

16gp
9sp
11cp

Arcanra was born a simple elf in Cormanthor. Not happy with living in the forests, he decided that seeing the world and exploring the secrets that Faerun had to offer would be far more exciting. Not interested in magic per se, but interested in divine mysteries, he was drawn to the worship of Sehanine, for she reveals the mysteries along life's path to only those who are capable of unlocking the doors and opening the veils that she places before you in the road. Such it was, when he announced to his parents that he was travelling. Not only travelling, but going  to spend time among the other races and cultures, in an attempt so see what Sehanine has in store for him. Unusual for an elf, Arcanra is not aloof in his dealings with others, but his worship of Sehanine and her cryptic way of passing on information to her followers has rubbed off on Arcanra, and he occasionally lapses into cryptic speech that is slow and deliberate.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 28, 2002)

*Additional Players*

Ok, clarifications, and thank your reapersaurus.  I plan on devoting several months to this game, i don't know how far it will progress, but the only real reason I see for my stopping DMing is a lack of interest.  Now, I plan on progressing when about at least 2/3 of the people have posted a response (possibly more if it takes me a while to get online).  On new players, I had someone e-mail me that was willing to play a lawful neutral tiefling rogue, and considering we are lacking a rogue, that sounds good to me.  We will also have a mage from evilmountaindew (or we will have a very cranky DM) and that makes 6 players, so that should be enough.  I would be very grateful for at least a post per day from everyone to keep the pace going, but it may slow down to every other day at an extreme low, no lower than one post every three days without an excuse. I want to be done with the first encounter by the end of the month.  Otherwise, well, this will be a learning experience....  Well, time to soup up those encounters to be ready for 6 pcs


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 29, 2002)

*Post please*

well, only 2 more characters to go, and we are ready to start playing.  Last one's a rotten egg!


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 29, 2002)

*Rushing Onward*

Ok, I have 2/3 of the characters already recorded, and we know that the others will be a tiefling 1st level thief and a 1st level ranger/1st level fighter, and I've had enough of waiting.  Basically, I will be starting everything, and the other two characters will be mentioned, but their stats must be emailed to me before they can take any action or earn any gold or xp
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Over time, the party has congregated to Mistle Dale (just inside cormanthor but not yet in the woods for those of you with the sourcebook.)  You have all met up in a tavern, and are enjoying a couple drinks when a robust old man bursts into the tavern, letting the breeze bring in the brisk bite of spring.  The old man proceeds to throw a large purse onto a table (which makes a nice little "chinking" noise) and shout out:
"Any one here who is strong of arms or magic that is willing to accompany me and a wagon, no questions asked to Tilverton (12 days on foot) will recieve 50 gold pieces.  I forsee no major trouble, but as my father used to say, it's better to be safe than to be feeding orcs."
After a little bit of questioning the man satisfies your moral qualms, and the party forms as the bodyguards of the old man.  The next day you form up around the old man in his ox-drawn wagon and begin walking towards Tilverton.  
The days pass uneventfully as you travel through the crisp spring days.
On the 10th day out, just as the sun dips below the horizon, The elven mage Tores (evilmountaindew) notices some movement in the rocky terrain around you, and upon further inspection, the old man is able to positively ID at least one Orc lying in wait behind a knoll.  

Response posting time


----------



## Uriel (Nov 29, 2002)

OOC:ACK, I've been trying to post all day, my computer must hate me..sorry for lagging.

Jasper Bloodbeard Shield Dwarf Ranger/Fighter

                         STR:18 cost 16 
                         DEX:14 cost 6 
                         CON:16 (14) cost 6 
                         INT:12 cost 4 
                         WIS: 12 cost 4 
                         CHA:10 (12) cost 4 
HP:24 (10@1st +8 rolled +6con)
BAB:+2
Fort:+7
Reflex:+2
Will:+1
Init:+6
Move:20'


Male, 62 years old,4'5", 178 pounds, black beard and hair, Pale Green eyes
Medium Sized, Darkvision 60',Stonecutting: +2 to notice unusual stonework, may find Stonework Traps as a Rogue,Intuit Depth, +2 vs. Poisons,Spells and  Spell-like Effects, +1 attack vs. Orcs and Goblinoids (Goblins, Hobgoblins and Bugbears)
+4 Dodge Bonus vs. Giants,+2 Appraise related to rare and exotic items,+2 craft-stone/metal working

Speakswarven, Common,Chondathan (regional), Illuskan (regional),Goblin (Int bonus)
                         Feats: 
                         Track, 2 Weapon Fighting, Ambidextrious,
Exotic Weapon: Dwarven Waraxe(1st),Improved Initiative
                         (Fighter 1) Favored Enemy:Goblinoids.

Waraxe:+7 1D10+4 crit 20/X3
Short Sword +7 1D6+4/+2 offhand 19-20/X2
(As 2 Weapon Style)
Waraxe +5 1D10+4 crit 20/X3
Short Sword +5 1D6+4/+2 offhand 19-20/X2
Light Crossbow +4 1D8 20/X3 80' Inc.
Fists+6/or 2@+4 1D3+4/+2 20/X2offhand (subdual)
Dagger +6 Melee/+4 Missile 1D4+4 19-20/X2 10' Inc.

Skills: (20 pts Ranger, 3 pts fighter)
(Ranger)
Spot 4 (+5)
Listen 4 (+5)
Hide 2 (+4/+2 in armor)
Move Silently 2 (+4/2 in armor)
Search 4 (+5)
Wilderness Lore 3 (+4)
Heal 1 (+2)
(Fighter)
Craft-Weapon Smithing 1 (+4)
Climb 1 (+5/3 in armor)
Ride 1 (+3)

Master-Work Dwarven Waraxe (Background),
Master-Work Short Sword (310),
Light Crossbow (35), Quiver and 20 bolts (2),
4 Daggers (8), Chain shirt (100),Pony and Gear +1 week feed) ( 41.5),
Neck thong with Good Luck Stone <Green Jasper>(10GP)
Lg. Belt Pouch (1)Flint&Steel (1),2 Tindertwigs (2)22GP,7SP,7CP
6 Potions :Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1 (300)
 1 Potion of Spider Climbing (50)
Backpack(2):1 week hardtack and venison jerky (3.5)Water skin-full(1),Whetstone (.2)

<saddle bags> 10 torches(.1), water skin-full (1) 100'hemp rope and grapnel(3)Fishing Pole and tackle (.5),jug of ale -1 gallon (.23),2 empty sacks (.2)Artisan's Tools for Weaponsmithing (5)
(
877GP,2SP,3CP total cost 

Background: Born into the Bloodbeard Clan of Citadel Akbar in the Silver Marches, Jasper grew up with the 3 values most treasured by Dwarfs: A Love of the Earth Crafts, a Vehement Hatred of Goblins and a desire to reclaim the lost Dwarf Holds of Old.
Jasper trained in the arts of the Tunnelguard, a Dwarven Ranger's Guild specializing in tunnel fighting and fast maneuvers in the Underdark.
Jasper combined his outdoor training with the Fighting tradition of his Father, using the famed Dwarven Waraxe to good effect against his hated foes.
After 5 years of this life, Jasper has decided to explore the World at large, hoping to find traces and leads to ancient Dwarven Cities and Citadels.
So, saddling his pony, the young Dwarf has set out on a 'Grand Adventure'.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 29, 2002)

*Sul'Dan*

Ok, apparently some people are having trouble with the websight, so if you can't post, just e-mail your responses to me, and i will try to post them on the thread for you.

Ok, here is Sul'Dan's actions

"I let myself drift across behind the wagon, so that it
is between me and the orcs ahead.  Once this is done,
I'll try to surreptitiously glance around - try to
spot if there are any more of the creatures.

[in other words, I prepare for trouble, but I don't
make any obvious move - like casting a spell - until
my companions have had a chance to prepare themselves.
Do you allow readying of actions once both sides are
aware of the other?  If you do, then I will ready an
action to cast mage armour.]"

DM's NOTE: I do allow readying actions, your Mage Armor is prepared.  Also, just for clarification, it is dusk and the wagon has stopped for the night, there is only one Orc that you can see for sure (off to the right of the wagon), but everyone is noticing various suspicious movements out of the corner of their eyes from around that direction


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 29, 2002)

*Arcanra*

Ok, now we are onto Arcanra's move:

"OOC: This is what I will have Arcanra do when everyone is in position and ready to go: Arcanra readies a Silent Image spell, perhaps it can be used to flush out the enemy, or make them act before they are ready. I will make an image of several well-armed elves coming out of the wagon, Longbows and arrows-nocked, and have them appear to gesture in several places, acting
like they have seen something, then I will have them proceed to move in the general direction of where some of the noises/movements have been made, weapons ready.

I will have my bow at the ready should that fail. AC with the bow out is a 17."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 29, 2002)

*Tores*

Ok, now we have Tores (the mage)'s move

"_  After spotting the first orc, I get the impression that I outsmarted him.  I quickly start chanting (Mage Armor).  When the others realize whats happening I load an arrow into my bow _

    "I am anxious to get this fight starting... Something needs to die..." (letting my voice trail off)

_  After contemplating the concequences, I rethink it.  But then the trademark eyes twinkle.  And the thoughts of the joy of burning something (or someone) quickly changes the attitude _.  
   "Everyone... There are various figures around us, I think it may be an ambush... prepare to fight"

_ After seeing telling the people, I load my bow.  Then II take aim, and shoot at the visible orc._"


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 29, 2002)

*Alexander's move/NOTE*

"With a nonchalance he doesn't truly feel, Alexander looks towards the Knoll.
Actions:  If there are no Orcs watching me, I draw my bow and nock an arrow, drawing a bead on the nearest orc.  If there ARE Orcs watching, I appear not to notice them, while preparing to quick draw my sword."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just so everyone knows who everyone is, I will be posting character names, classes and races

Arcanra Devradora, Elven Cleric 2
Jasper Bloodbeard, Dwarven Fighter 1/Ranger 1
Alexander Zacharius, Human Fighter 2
Sul'Dan the Apostate, Human Sorceror 1/Barbarian 1
Tores Flamedancer, Elven Wizard 2
Gavin, Tiefling Rogue 1

I will give everyone a little while longer to post/email responses before we continue.  Thank you.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Nov 29, 2002)

*blah*

OOC: IF you want to be able to post, use AOL... IT WORKS! RAWR!


----------



## National Acrobat (Nov 30, 2002)

_Arcanra will choose an area where some noise has been heard, but nothing seen. I will move my image to an area close, as the spell allows me to move the objects  as far as 520 feet away from myself. Hopefulyy, if I flush something out, my fellows with the bows ready can 'nail em._ 

"The only good orc is a dead orc. Two are even better."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 30, 2002)

OOC:I assume I would be close to the front, as I am a Ranger and on Pony as well. Do I have much of a shot at the Orc if so? I assume he has some cover.I will casually raise my (loaded) crossbow and be ready should the Orc give me an opportunity to shoot.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 30, 2002)

*Bloody Bloody Combat*

Round 1:
Arcanra casts his silent image, and "elven warriors" pour out of wagon
Sul'Dan moves behind the wagon and begins casting mage armor.
Tores casts mage armor on himself.
Alexander draws his bow, and knocks an arrow, preparing to puncture the first Orc that exposes itself.
Jasper readies his crossbow.
The Old Man begins chanting and waving his arms.
6 Orcs rush out from behind various boulders and knolls and begin charging the "elves"
From the general direction of the Orcs, a voice begins chanting.

Round 2:
Arcanra's elves rush closer to the Orcs.
Sul'Dan finishes casting mage armor and draws and loads his longbow
Tores shoots an arrow at one of the charging Orcs (15+5=20), and (6+1=7) catches the Orc in the breastbone, dropping it in it's tracks. 
Alexander fires an arrow (15+5=20), and (2+0=2) strikes the Orc in the thigh slowing it, but leaving it otherwise unaffected.
Jasper fires his crossbow (2+4=6), and sends his bolt careening into a tree.
The Old Man's chanting reaches a crescendo, and the Orcs' movements slow down to a snails crawl.
The Orc's engage in slow motion combat with the elves, "cleaving" one's chest open.
The unidentified chanting suddenly cuts off, and with it, all sounds vanish.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Nov 30, 2002)

*Kombat! Rd. 3*

_ After realize in impossibility to cast spells without being able to talk, I quickly resort to my only other option.  But rethink loading my bow and throw a bag of caltrops around the area of the fray of combat _

  " [I try to say something witty, but no noise comes out] "


----------



## Uriel (Nov 30, 2002)

'Bah, damned thing" Jasper growls at his crossbow.
OOC: I dismount and draw my melee weapons, ready for the coming round (where I will intercept and obliterate any Orcs foolish enough to get near me. If I have to, I'll charge one (hopefully avoiding Attacks of Op), then melee as normal. Otherwise, I'll use a standard (20') move and take my 2 shots...)'Kill and Repeat'


----------



## National Acrobat (Nov 30, 2002)

"Illusions aren't needed now, with the Orcs slowed." _Arcanra will cease the illusion and grab his bow, nocking an arrow to fire at the slowed orcs._


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 30, 2002)

*3rd round: Sul'Dan*

Sul'Dan's third round actions:

"I take another look behind us to make sure we aren't
gettting surrounded.  If all seems clear, I'll then
turn back and nail one of the orcs with a shot from
the longbow.  (I hope!)  I'll only move if I need to
for a clear shot (ie no chance of hitting a friend).

If there *are* enemies behind us, I'll shout a
warning and take a shot at one of those, instead."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DM: We have two thirds of the people, but I will wait a little longer for any final responses


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Nov 30, 2002)

*Bloody Bloody Orc Bits*

Arcanra's elves fade into nothingness as he draws his long bow and looses an arrow at the charging Orcs (8+4=12), imbedding itself (4+2=6) in the brute's gut.  The Orc stumbles onward for another second before crumbling to the ground.
Sul'Dan glances behind him, and seeing nothing, fires an arrow at the remaining Orcs (13+4=17), striking (7+2=9) his victim in the eye.
Tores opens a bag of caltrops, and flings it's contents into the path of the Orcs.
Alexander stows his bow, and draws his bastard sword and shield
Jasper quickly dismount his pony, and charges the Orcs, barely avoiding the caltrops.  An Orc makes a slow-motion half hearted swing at him, but Jasper easily dodges it.  Jasper retaliates with a swing from his dwarven waraxe (17+5+1=23), (8+4=12) opening the Orc up from groin to throat.  Jasper then stabs (17+5+1=23) out with his short sword, piercing (4+4=8) the previously injured Orc through the heart.
The Old Man begins cursing silently, and draws an exquisitely crafted (heavy) mace.
The remaining Orc soils itself, glances behind it, and with a cry (only Jasper can hear it), makes a rather pathetic attempt at beheading Jasper.
A rather large chunk of the landscape from where the Orcs originated is blotted out by a sphere of complete darkness.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Nov 30, 2002)

*Kombat Rd. 4*

_  Noticing the big ball of blackness, I feel Caltrops wont do much.  Quickly drawing my bow again and take aim at the large black bally thingy, I seem this would be a larger threat, and Jasper has utterly destroyed the other orcs... _

   "[more witty, silent comments]"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 1, 2002)

OOC:In Goblin, I'm sure the Orc might know a bit.
"Say Hello to Grummsh the Short-Sighted, my clumsy friend."
Jasper (when his turn comes) slices and dices the last Orc.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 1, 2002)

*Sul'Dan - 4th Round*

Sul'Dan's fourth round actions

"Realising that we face a magic user of some kind -
doubtless one who trafficks with foul demons - I will
load my bow again and move across to the left/right
(whichever gives me a better veiw of the ball),
widening a little bit of space between myself and the
others.  Mages often use spells that can affect wide
areas, and I don't want to present our enemy with a
nice, bunched up group of targets.

Then, I'll aim for more-or-less the centre of the
black ball and lob an arrow in.  I realise there is a
good chance of missing, but I don't want out enemy to
feel *too* secure."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 1, 2002)

*Alexander - 4th round*

"Then he heads over to where the chanting was coming from,
behind the orcs.  He trys to steer clear of any caltrops in his path,
and carefully looks for whatever was making the noise earlier.
(If I see anything back there that's not a friend, I'll declare my dodge feat against it)"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 1, 2002)

*Arcanra rd 4*

"Foul magic indeed!" _Arcanra will likewise attempt to hit whatever is located in the center of the black ball of darkness with arrows._  'May the moonbow guide my arrows!"


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 1, 2002)

*Round 4*

Arcanra fires an arrow at around the center of the blob of darkness (4+4=8)
Sul'Dan moves about five feet to the left and attempts to hit whatever is at the center of the globe (15+4=19).  Jasper hears the sound of metal impacting on metal.
Zores also attempts a potshot at the globe (natural 20, 8+4=12, 84 percentile).  Jasper hears a grunt (4+2=6)
Alexander begins running forth around the caltrops.
Jasper turns to the final Orc, and (15+5+1=21) (8+4=12) disembowels it with his waraxe.
The Old Man jumps off of the wagon, and begins walking towards the globe.
The globe begins approaching the party at a fairly good clip when it suddenly ejects a black disc that hurtles through the air in the blink of an eye, and embeds itself in Jasper's shoulder, dealing 7 points of damage.  A second later, the disc disappears.  Maniacal laughter reaches the ears of Jasper and Alexander.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 2, 2002)

*Sul'Dan - Round 5*

Huzzah!  The boards are back!

I stow my longbow and get out a flask of oil.  I'll start making this into a fire bomb, though I will not light it yet.  How far am I from the globe of darkness?  I will start towards it, as I want to be quite close before I light and throw the bomb.

As I heft the bomb, I remark "If you don't know where your target is, aim for the widest possible area."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 2, 2002)

_Arcanra, seeing Jasper get hit, will advance and Cast Cure Light Wounds upon him._


----------



## Uriel (Dec 2, 2002)

OOC:I could not get on earlier, so I emailed my action to you, herr DM. Did you get it? Hopefully.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 2, 2002)

*Round 5.*

I had all of this rolled out, but it wouldn't let me post.  Now, i lost the rolls, but remembered the results, so you will only get the results of actions, not exact rolls, sorry. --DM
---------------------------------------------------------
Arcanra sprints away from the wagon, narrowly avoiding the caltrops, casting as he runs, and runs down the Dwarf for long enough to enact heal light wounds on him (9 points).  Jasper's wounds dissolve away leaving unscarred skin.
Sul'Dan stows his longbow, and prepares a his pint of oil for use as a grenade.
Zores charges forward out of the globe of silence and attempts to cast a spell, but looses his concentration while trying to avoid caltrops.
Alexander begins flanking the globe.
Jasper charges into the globe of darkness.  Unfortunately, the foul magic has rendered even dwarven darkvision useless.  Fortunately though, the clanking of the opponents armor is enough to guide Jasper's waraxe (11 points).
As soon as the Old Man reaches the edge of the silence sphere, he begins casting a spell.  Jasper hears a whistling sound overhead, and the globe again ejects the disc of darkness which embeds itself in the Old Man's gut.  The Old Man sags to his knees as the disc disappears again.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2002)

OOC : YEAH! It seems the temporary "Anti-posting" problem is over, so I'm back!

IC:  Alexander moves off to the side of the globe, ready to cut off retreat, or charge should any enemy's location become obvious. (Sound/sight/etc)

"You may hide like the pitiful dog you are, but we shall destroy you either way, you wretched cretin!"  He shouts into the darkness, setting his dodge feat against anything coming out of it.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 2, 2002)

*Round 6*

As I imagine that setting fire to my Dwarven companion would be bad form   I'll call out to him to pull back.

In the mean time, I will move closer, ready to light and throw the grenade, though I won't actually do so unless Jasper retreats from the globe.  [OOC: Which I suspect he won't do]


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 2, 2002)

_Arcanra will also scout the perimeter of the area with his longbow out. Anyone that looks like they are up to no good gets shot at._ 

"Yeah, if there are any of you left out there, you might as well surrender yourself, lest we be forced to exterminate your life force."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 2, 2002)

*Round six*

Arcanra begins flanking the orb, longbow at ready.
Sul'Dan approaches the darkness, flint and steel prepared.
Tores stops, and casts ray of flame at the center of the globe (11+4=15, percentile 77 (to hit), percentile 86 (to avoid Jasper)).  Jasper hears a sizzling sound (3+0=3) from above him, and a stifled groan.
Alexander completes flanking the ball of darkness, training his longbow on it.
Jasper swings madly with his waraxe (3+5=8) but utterly fails to connect with anything.  His shortsword thrust (17+5=22) meets slightly better success, ringing off of metal.
The Old Man attempts to stand, when the black disc again flashes out from the globe, and digs deeply into the Old Man's right thigh, again dropping him to the ground.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2002)

<Standard action>
Alexander glances at the old man and swears under his breath, firing off an arrow at the grunt from within the globe, sincerely hoping it wasn't his companion.
"Jasper, you beardless sonofagoblin! Smack him once more then clear our path of fire!" Alexander shouts in dwarven.
<Move Action>
Then, if within range, he rushes to interpose himself between the old man and the globe, hoping to either take, or deflect the next disk.(taking out my shield as I move to him).
<Alt. Move Action>
If not in range of the old man (Or if I can't see him b/c the globe's between us), I'll coninue firing whenever I can, trying to aim a bit higher than normal to avoid my dwarven friend.

OOC : Just in case I haven't told you, my spoken languages are : Common and Dwarven (12 Int=1 bonus language).


----------



## Capellan (Dec 2, 2002)

I'll hold my action throughout the round, waiting to see if Jasper backs out of the globe (if he does, I'll employ the grenade).

If there's no movement from Jasper, then at the end of the round (ie Init drops to last), I'll put the flask down and move over to the old man: I want to try and get him under cover from the enemy's attacks.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 3, 2002)

*Hold Up*

We can continue again once we have Jasper's actions for these two rounds (i'll just edit this post into it).


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2002)

OOC"Sorry all, the Beast that is my dinosaur-computer tried to die on me today. Ok,  catch-up."

Jasper swings again on whoever lies within this Hellish darkness (2 attacks on first round).
Then,(hearing the whistling of arrows and curses) he cautiously retreats, moving back out of the Darkness.
OOC: I dont have my PH on me, as I am at a friend's house. I will either step back on Full Defense or just take the 5 foot step, so as not to provoke an attack of opportunity.
Following rounds will be held on 'wait' to whack the bugger if he exits the sphere etc...).


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 3, 2002)

*I can finally post!*

Hey, I can finally post!

However, do you now want me to wait intill the next adventure becuse of the delay with the ENWorld BB ?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 3, 2002)

*OOC*

Side Note: I am willing to write a journal for the game and post it over on the Story Hour Forum.  Also, detailed background is almost complete.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 3, 2002)

*R7*

OOC:  Im assuming that the ball-like figure is moving towards us?  Or is this ball stationary?   Also, my character's names is Tores as opposed to Zores which has been previously posted Via DM.

IC:   "You damn anti-mage... You suppress my ability to BURN!?!?!"  heavy panting, "Take another BURN from my finger"  And then Tores casts (or attempts to cast) another Line of Fire...

OOC: I dont remember how many Lines of Fire I cast already, so if that is the case I will shoot with my MW mighty (+3) composite longbow while yelling, "You damn anti-mage... You suppress my ability to BURN!?!?!"


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 4, 2002)

*Round 7.*

Arcanra continues circling the globe looking for a viable target.
Tores begins shouting something about the "anti-mage" and blindly fires an arrow (5+5=10) into the darkness.
Alexander fires an arrow slightly high (-1) into the darkness (natural 20, 11+6=17, percentile 69), and (2+0=2) is rewarded by a thud as it strikes home.
Jasper begins his defensive retreat, but (4+2=6) trips over a protruding rock, and lands with a resounding crash, clearly audible to everyone.
Sul'Dan, hearing the crash, decides not to risk dousing his companion in burning oil, and sprints to attempt to aid the Old Man
As the Old Man stands up, chanting resounds from the globe, and it rapidly moves forward to engulf the poor soul.  A second later, the chanting is cut off by a strangled scream.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 4, 2002)

Hoping that was a 'good scream', I keep my oil at the ready and call out to Jasper and the Old Man, asking them to respond if they are OK.

Should they both emerge from the ball, I'll light and throw the oil.  Otherwise, I just keep my action readied.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 4, 2002)

*R8*

Hearing the clang of Jasper, the sound of metal upon stone, I shoot an arrow towards the center of the orb (seeing it worked last time  )


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2002)

'Damned Invisible Turtle!' (OOC:Old Rolemaster Fumble table joke)
Jasper falls, refusing to believe that good honest stone would seek to trip him up.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 5, 2002)

*Rogues Gallery*

I created a thread in the Rogues Gallery for character sheets, thread topic is called; ENWorld PbP: Shades of Netheril


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 5, 2002)

*Round 8.*

The globe of darkness fades away, leaving a tall man in archaic black plate-mail standing over the newly dessicated corpse of the old man.  In the figures left hand is an ancient large steel shield, in his right, a very familiar black disc.
Arcanra, immediately fires his bow (16+4=20), and the arrow skips off of the finely crafted armor.
Sul'Dan, noting that the area around the man is cleared of companions, lobs his oil grenade (18+4=22), and catches the man directly on the breastplate, spraying flaming oil all over his body (2 points of damage).
Tores fires an arrow at the newly revealed figure (5+5=10), but his blow doesn't even come near landing.
Alexander, also looses an arrow (17+5=22), and (5+0=5) sinks it in under the shoulder plate of man's armor.
Jasper lays on the ground stunned at his betrayal by the stone.
Your opponent attempts to cast a spell, but about half way through it (when the arrow hits), he staggers backwards, and seems to loose concentration.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 5, 2002)

I touch the hilt of my scimitar and call upon the spirits to guide my blows truely, now that our cowardly enemy has at least revealed himself.  Then I call out:

"My friends!  We must go to Jasper's aid."

Then I advance forward, taunting the foe to face me.


OOC: I cast _magic weapon_ on the sword, increasing my attack bonus to +4 and damage to 2d6+4.  Since I've used my attack action for the round, I'll advance so that I am 10' from the enemy - don't want to get within range of a full melee attack!

Somebody move up on the other side and we'll flank this sucker 

Oh yes - and I'll declare my dodge against the figure.  That puts me to AC 18.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2002)

"Finaly! The cowardly knave reveals himself!"  Alexander drops his bow after that last arrow disrupts the spell, and quickdrawing his Bastard sword, charges the figure with a roar, wielding his favored weapon 2-handed. "Prepare to die for what you have done!"

OOC : 2-handed charge without shield, declaring dodge on the figure.  Stats for this attack/round are : 
AC 17  Attack : +9, damage 1d10+4


----------



## Uriel (Dec 5, 2002)

'Aye, the Shadow has form...'
Jasper launches himself at the figure.
I'll Charge him and whack him  but good with my trusty Waraxe.
Then I will continue to melee using both weapons.
'Use the old Invisible terapin trick on a Bloodbeard, willya!!!'


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 5, 2002)

*You may fire at will....*

Arcanra keeps plugging away. I will keep an eye out to make sure that if anyone needs healing, I can respond.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*Next round*

I'll continue to plug him with arrows, or at least attempt.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 6, 2002)

I hope you guys have Precise Shot and a clear line of sight, or the only people you're likely to hit are Jasper and Alexander


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*AHHH... nope*

Nope.  I dont have either, but considering i hit him before and he was in the black-bally-thiny-mer-bobber, I think I'll manage.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: AHHH... nope*



			
				EvilMountainDew said:
			
		

> *Nope.  I dont have either, but considering i hit him before and he was in the black-bally-thiny-mer-bobber, I think I'll manage. *




Yeah, except that not being able to see him was just a 50% miss chance, whereas firing into this melee is probably around a -8 penalty to hit.  Given that his AC is 20-21 (a 19 missed, a 22 hit), you need to be able to hit at least AC 28 to get him.

That, or roll a lot of 20s!


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*Well.*

I guess 20's couldnt be a problem [ DM may i have your address so i may Mail you some cash]   There... rolling 20's isnt hard


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 6, 2002)

*Sweet taste of victory!*

Arcanra draws another arrow, and attempts to puncture the man again (3+5=8), but his shot goes far to the left.  Sul'Dan invokes his ancestors, and the sprints towards the man, yelling challenges.  Tores also attempts another shot at the man (15+5=20), but Tores' arrow shatters against his shield.  Alexander charges the man from behind, and with a tremendous swing (19+9=28, 17+9=26) decapitates (9+8+4+4=25) the man in a fountain of gore.  The man's body falls in a heap with a clang at Alexanders feet.  A second later, his helmeted head clatters to the ground a two yards away.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DM: The MVP of this combat is a tie between Jasper and Alexander, they'll have to split the traveling trophy


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*DAMN!*

" Darned armo---" sentence cut short. "Holy crap," I say in reply to the gory scene.  'I need me one o' dem."  I quickly run over to the burning metal and grab the helmet containing a head and look into his dead eyes.  "Ewwww."  Then I turn to the thrower of the oil, "you're my kinda man!"

After I get done looking at the dripping helmet, I walk over to the Old Man and see if he is alive.  

If he's not I'll ask the group about that, and compliment them on their good work.

If he is I'll ask him why in the hell that happened.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 6, 2002)

*Old Man*

Tores approaches the Old Man, who is obviously about finished.  Kneeling over his dying form, Tores' keen hearing is able to pick up the whisper of the Old Man's voice saying "protect....the sceptre...." seconds later, the Old Man's life leaves his body with a shudder.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 6, 2002)

"A mighty blow, Alexander!  You would win may wives."  I sheathe my sword, and move over to the enemy's body, then glance at my companions, "Arcanra, are you able to help the old man?  I will check this one for enchantments."

I'll then cast _Detect Magic_.  If anything is magical, I'll study it for the full 3 rounds in order to determine strength and (maybe) type of magic.  The spell lasts 10 rounds, so I will be able to do only a couple of items.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*EEK!*

I'll search the wagon for anything that may resemble a 'sceptre.'  


If I find one I'll look for any markings of fire on it (personal thingy) if there is no markings Ill say  "hey Guys, Old Man said something about a sceptre, here  it is"

if not ill say "hey Guys, Old Man said something about a sceptre,"


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 6, 2002)

When Sul'Dan is scanning the body of the decapitated corpse, the black disc in his right hand seems to be putting off a fair amount of energy.  Apparently someone put some effort into ensorcelling it.  Also glowing slightly is a medallion around the body's neck.  When you pick it up to examine it, you notice that it is a black circle rimmed in purple.  Arcanra immediately identifies it as the holy symbol of Shar.  On close examination with the detect magic, you notice there is something wierd about the aura you are getting off of it.  It seems almost..... evil.  You can feel something being sapped out of you every second you hold it.  Favoring caution, you set it back down.

Tores jogs to the wagon, and begins searching it.  Immediately, he finds a large sack with 300 gold pieces in it.  Next to it, he finds 3 gems of unknown value.  Finally, he finds a strange elongated container made of pure electrum.  Tores opens the container, and inside is an ancient pure gold scepter.  Unknown runes run up and down it's sides, and markings of flames are etched into the gold on the top of the sceptre.  At the bottem, there is a handgrip made of well worn leather.  From tip to bottem, the sceptre measure about 3 feet.  Even without using a detect magic spell, Tores can almost hear the thrumming of arcane might coming off of it.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*?*

After noticing the flames I am entirely intrigued (This mage is a pyromaniac... I know u guys didnt see my char. sheet, being of pyro is in it).  I immediatly grab the handle and swing it around a bit.  I yell,

   "Hey guys, isnt this neat?  I want this!"
                      : short pause :
   "The Old Man said something about a sceptre before he died, I guess this is it, huh?"


----------



## Capellan (Dec 6, 2002)

I will carefully wrap up the disc and the symbol of Shar, being careful not to touch either with bare skin.

"These are magical, and I think the symbol at least is evil.  We should be careful with them."

Seeing Tores with the scepter I will raise my eyebrows,

"What did the old man say?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2002)

Alexander cleans off his blade and sneers down at the evil being in disgust before sheathing it and moving over to retrieve his bow and see if any of the arrows that were fired are retreivable.  All the while listening to the conversation with mild interest.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 6, 2002)

Arcanra will gently lift the old man's head to see if their are any signs of life left. If there are, I will cast a CLW to see if that helps. If there are no signs, I will give him the last rites in Elvish and cover his face. "Nice job guys, excellent teamwork. I wonder what is so important about that scepter."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

Jasper approaches Alexander, 'Aye, great shot there, my good man.'
<Looking down at the corpse, Jasper spends a moment in thanks to Marthammor, the Watchful Eye, that he survived another battle, and would again take steps along his path.>
Approaching the wagon, Jasper takes part on the looking for anything of interest (Search).
If anything is found, he will offer to appraise it. (Untrained,+3).


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 6, 2002)

_Arcanra finishes his last rites for the man, and praises Sehanine for her wisdom in bringing he and his companions to this spot where they could defeat some evil. He turns to Jasper and holds out his hand._ "I see the tenacity and prowess of dwarves in battle is true. I am honored to travel with such a comrade."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

Tis good to travel with one of your Folk as well, Arcanra, for unlike many of my stuffier people, I see the merit of the Elves, and their Wisdom as well. I am honored to travel with you as well.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 6, 2002)

Turnig to Jasper, "thank you." 

Looking to the whole group, "Does anyone need any healing?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2002)

Alexander smiles and nods in thanks to Jasper after the complement, replying in Dwarven "Your axe, too, was a mighty force in our last battle."

He then finishes gathering his arrows and returns to the group, hearing Arcanra's question.
"It will take more than a few orcs and a cowardly priest of evil to harm me!" He then cracks a smile and continues "especially when I spend most of the battle standing behind them shooting arrows while my valiant friend" He waves in Jaspers direction "keeps them busy."

"So, what's this Sceptre thing?  Looks important."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

'Aye, Alexander, i wuz jus softenin' 'im up for ya.'
Jasper moves over to where the Orcs were hiding, then to the direction that the Armored Man had moved from. Looking for any sign of where they had come from (Tracking check).


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*Sceptre*

" All he said was to protect this thing..." I then jump off of the wagon and walk over to Jasper.  "You did beautifully, to travel with you is an honor," then I turn to the rest, "and that is the same for the rest of you."

" But can I keep the sceptre...???"


----------



## Capellan (Dec 6, 2002)

"Perhaps it would be best not to go showing that sceptre around too much." I point out mildly, "Since at least some people seem willing to kill for it.  And in truth, I would like to know what it does, before any of us handles it any further.  Do any of you know of a place where we can learn more of this item?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2002)

Alexander ponders for a moment or two before finally speaking up.
"Perhaps we should continue onwards, and deliver information about the old man's death to whomever it was he was travelling to see.  They may know more about what is going on, and the city is definitely a better place to find information. Both about the sceptre, and that disk."

He then heads over to the Orc bodies.  "Sir Jasper, could you lend me a hand here?  Don't want any noble lasses coming down the road to see it full 'o' dead bodies and faint away, do we?" He barks a laugh, then checks the orcs for treasure/clues, etc, before dragging them into the underbrush.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*Tores*

I then say, "You're probably right," and then set the sceptre down onto the wagon, and cover it up with some cloth and pick it up again...

"Shall we continue on our course, or should we just turn back?"

OoC: DM, i know you said that we traveled 10 days, but did the Old Man tell us how long it would take to get there?  R we closer to destination or Origin?


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 6, 2002)

Arcanra will help Jasper and Alexander 'dispose' of the bodies. "I believe that we should continue to where the Old Man was going. I am of the opinion that this sceptre is obviously dangerous in the wrong hands, and ours as well until we figure out what it does.'


----------



## Capellan (Dec 7, 2002)

"The old man said Tilverton was 12 days' journey when we set out, so we must be much closer to it by now than to Mistledale.  I agree with Alexander - we should try to find out who the old man was travelling to see, and go speak to them.  Perhaps there will be some clue in the wagon as to who they are."

I head toward the wagon to check for any kind of information that might help us.

[OOC: are the extra 2 characters with us?  The DM's original post suggested they were, but they've both been quiet, upo to now?]


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

"Alright then!" I say with enthusiasm, " Off to Tilverton!!!"

I then jump into the wagon and count my arrows,

"Hey, can I have a flask of oil?" I ask Sul'Dan,"I can have a lotta fun wit onna dem!"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2002)

After helping dispose of the Orc bodies, Jasper returns to the group.
'Perhaps we should give the Old Man a proper burial? Amongst my Folk, there is but one proper Way, internment in the Earth. I am unsure of his Faith, but I would not leave him for the buzzards and vermin to pick at.'
'If it's a matter of Time, Dwarfs dig rather quickly,' Jasper goes to his Pony to retrieve his Shovel and pick (OOC:Which I forgot to list...ach. Mr. DM do you mind of I deduct the GP and have those oh-so-dwarvish-necessities?)


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 7, 2002)

"I would agree," begins Arcanra. "Proper burial is a good idea, and humans practice the same that the dwarves do. Let us honor him before we continue."

_Arcanra would like to cast detect magic on the Sceptre._


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

Alexander piles any stuff he found on the orcs near the wagon.  "Are there any other shovels in the wagon?  I'll help ye dig the grave."


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

I am going to sit in the wagon and begin to rest and then memorize my spells again.

"Come on guys, hurry up with duh grave, we should get moving!"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Armor*









*OOC:*


 1. Did the Orcs have armor?  2. If they did, What kind?  3. Is there anything like Soveign glue, rope, daggers, anything like that?       If so to all of them, I want to make a TeePee (sp?) out of it and then memorize spells and sleep in there as to prevent any arrows to killing me in muh sleep!


----------



## Capellan (Dec 7, 2002)

"I do not understand this wish to put bodies in the earth, where they will be food for worms." I frown, perplexed, "My people leave our dead on the dunes, where the winds can carry their souls to the gods."

Grasping my bow, I climb up onto the wagon and find a spot where I can turn to look in any direction.  I will keep watch while my companions perform their strange custom.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*Cremation*

" I know, I can't see why anyone wouldn't want cremation..." and my voice trails off while my dark-red eyes twinkle with the thought of setting the corpses on fire.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2002)

Laughing at the conversations going on around him, Jasper pauses in mid shovelful of dirt.
'My Gods live among the Earth itself, Good Folk.
While I know of Gods of the Air and Flame, we inter our Folk to the good soil, so as to be with our Gods. Not knowing this Man's Gods, I will consign him to the ground, until such a time that his God asks mine for his Soul, when we will relinquish it, for a Fee, of course. (grinning)
That was a joke, as I have heard that folk believe that Dwarves even charge when asked for the time of day.
Laughing a bit, Jasper returns to his digging.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*Fair 'nuf*

"Fair 'nuf"  I say as i try to burn some leaves...


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 8, 2002)

"My folk," begins Arcanra, "ascend to Arvandor if they hear the calling. If one of us dies a violent or unnatural death, we become one with the earth, in order to continue the cycle of nourishing the land. My Mistress Sehanine is both the guide to Arvandor and the guide for those who have fallen." Arcanra says a silent prayer for the old man. "None for the Orcs however."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 8, 2002)

Assuming that we are done with the burial and have gotten things back together, it is roughly 2 days to Tilverton. Arcanra speaks to the group. "Well, does anyone know anything about this person the old man was supposed to meet? Also, does anyone know anything about Tilverton? I have been in Evereska for the last 10 years and really don't know much about this area."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 8, 2002)

*Onward*

OOC(DM?):  I'm sorry for taking so long everyone, we had to go on a bit of a roadtrip.  And yes Jasper can have his shovel and pick.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As for the searching of the Orc bodies (Tores), you find about 90 pieces of silver and a great axe and scale mail on each Orc.  The Old Man has a short prayer service before burial, and then the party continues down the road to Tilverton.  Two days later, you arrive in Tilverton via the Moonsea road.  As you approach the gate, you are stopped by two guards with Halbreds.  They ask you to turn over your weapons for the time you spend in their town.  As you are about to comply/object/become violent, a middle-aged man in long robes adorned with the purple dragon of Cormyr rushes up to the confrontation.
"Brennan!  Wait, Brennan isn't here, yet his wagon and oxen are.  You, (he points at your party) come with me, you have much explaining to do" says the newly arrived man.  Once you are past the gates, he leads you to a fair sized building that advertises magical wares, and as soon as you are inside with the wagon parked outside, he turns to you expectantly.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clarification:  The mage got you past the guards, you did not have to surrender your weapons (unless you really wanted too)


----------



## Capellan (Dec 8, 2002)

I cross my arms and stare back at him, just as expectantly.

"What's your interest in the old man's wagon?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2002)

Raising a calming hands to his suspicious friends, Alexander steps forward to address the man.  "Greetings, sir.  My name is Alexander Zacharius.  I regret that I may have bad news for you.  You say you know the owner of this wagon, Brennan, I believe you called him?" 
Alexander gives a description of 'the old man', and assuming it's the same guy, the one who died, he continues.
"Then I must solemly inform you that while we were escorting him from Mistle Dale, we were assaulted by a force of orcs, accompanied by a priest most foul.  Although were were able to destroy the despicable beasts, and their evil master, Brennan was slain during the battle."  Alexander finishes with an obviously pained expression, feeling the guilt of being unable to defend the man weigh heavily on his shoulders.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*Tores*

".. and my name is Tores FlameDancer... 







*OOC:*


 I never remember if its flamewalker, or flamedancer...





  What is your dealing with the Old Man? He seemed quite eager to get here..."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 9, 2002)

"My interest in Brennan?  Why, Brennan was a friend and colleague.  He had sent a message here two days ago about some object of magical power that he had discovered.  He wanted to journey here where we could combine our skills in trying to learn more about this object he had discovered.  As for his death, this is most unfortunate.  This seems to suggest that someone wants this item badly.  I would suggest that you give it to me for safe keeping, or at least for identification."


----------



## Capellan (Dec 9, 2002)

[in a low voice, so that only my companions can hear me]

"Do you think we can trust him?  I cannot tell.  You wetlanders stink of water all the time.  If we do decide to show him the item, we should have him identify the items we took from our attacker, as well.  That may tell us who we are up against."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

Alexander adds in a low tone "I would tend to agree."  Then, to the man, he speaks with a smile "Could you excuse us a moment?  We would like to discuss this... after what has happened, you can see why we would want to be careful."  He then ushers the party back a little ways so they can talk with a fair chance of not being heard, and looks at the other members.  "I don't suppose any of you could discover his general weal, or whether or not he's trustworthy, could you?  If he is, I would agree that we show him the item, as well as the rest of the magics we found, and discover if we can convince him to tell us more about them."  

Alexander glances back at the man with a reassuring smile.  "Pardon my rudeness, sir, but I don't beleive you've told us your name.  Would you be so kind as to tell us who we have the pleasure of speaking with?"

EDIT: Spelling


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 9, 2002)

Arcanra nods to Alexander, "unfortunately I cannot tell today. My granted miracles for today do not include the necessary one to determine his motives or his general disposition. I do believe that caution is in order however."

OOC: Sense Motive check on the individual.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 9, 2002)

"I, too, agree although he seems friendly enough, I think caution is important."


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

"Lets trust him"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

"You seem a solid-enough individual, I request of knowing if you are friend or foe!  This can be verified, and I hate liars!"  I then try to look imposing..grrr puny pale mage flesh...


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 10, 2002)

"My name is Jorman, mage of the seventh order, and high ranking battle-mage of Cormyr.  Both Brennan and I apprenticed under the same master.  Now, can you at least tell me what it was that Brennan was bringing here?  I would hate for someone to get harmed because you did not act quick enough"


----------



## Capellan (Dec 10, 2002)

"I say we tell him.  Even if he lies, the item will at least be out of our hands."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 10, 2002)

"I am a friend to many of those that practice the art.  I do wish to aid you, and I am sincerely sorry that Brennan died, but, if i am to do anything whatsoever you need to at least show me the item.  I might possibly buy it from you for a reasonable fee?"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

Being my impatient self, I then whip out my most prized possession, the scepter.  "This is what he came for! Beautiful, isn't it?"  I then let that glimmer in my eyes return as I stare upon the perfectly crafted Item and the flames drawn into it.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 10, 2002)

Jorman stares at the sceptre.  He then takes it out of Tores hands and places it on the finely crafted wooden table before him, clearing many valuable looking devices off with an absentminded sweep of his arm.  He then places the sceptre on the table and casts a spell on it.  The arcane spellcasters in the room easily recognise it as identify.  After casting the first spell, he frowns, and casts another spell on it, that no one in the room can recognise (although it seems to be some sort of powerful divination).  He then begins tracing his finger up the side of the sceptre reading the runes.  After about five minutes of this, and everyone growing impatient, he casts one last spell on it.  Jorman then turns to the party, "This is a magical sceptre of Netherese origin.  Many mages would kill for something of this nature.  I will buy it from you for four thousand pieces of gold and two hundred pieces of platinum.  If you wish to foolishly risk your lives with keeping it, for a small fee i can give you access to its power, which appears to be some minor spell of fiery nature.  Be warned though, there have been rumors of the return of the Netherese mage-princes, and many magical items of this nature have began disappearing.  This item is not safe with you.  I will not take it by force, but you would be doing the nation of Cormyr a grave disservice by not surrendering this sceptre."


----------



## Capellan (Dec 10, 2002)

[seeing him sweep the items onto the floor]
"Hmmph.  Wetlanders.  Always so wasteful."

[In response to the offered cash]
"I am willing to accept this offer, but I would add a free identification of the other items we found to the price."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

"Well, we do have some other items that could use your obviously skilled identifying." Alexander motions to his comrades to bring the other items forwards.  "Perhaps if you can tell us what they do, too, we would be more inclined to leave this item with you... The price you have listed is, indeed, fair... Although I know not much of magical items myself."  Alexander looks at his companions with a 'what do you guys think' kind of look.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 10, 2002)

Jorman looks at the other items placed before him with distaste, but begins identifying them with an almost bored manner, until he reaches the symbol of Shar.  Upon casting his spells upon it, he immediately jerks up to his feet.

"This is of the shadow-weave!  There is no way you could have defeated a practitioner of such arts!  You murderous imposters, where is Brennan!"

As he is saying the last sentence, Jorman extends his hand, flicks his wrist, and shouts a command word.  Instantly, the sceptre is enveloped in a bluish glow, and flies quite quickly into Jorman's grasp.  Jorman then whips the sceptre towards your party while stepping back.

"Do not approach any further, this item has great latent strength, do not force me to tap into it!  Where is Brennan!  You bastards have killed him!"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

Alexander pointedly ignores the "murderer" comments, and slowly speaks, his hands up in front of him.
"Listen, I don't know who this 'Shar' You speak of is, but he was nowhere near as powerful as you claim he was." Alexander slowly and nonthreatiningly places his sword(still sheathed) on the table.
"This blade, my fathers weapon, beheaded the foul owner of that item with a single stroke!  With the help of my powerful friends here, of course..." Alexander nods at them "I have heard many tales of his defeating powerful enemies with it, and I have no doubt that he told the truth!  Are you saying that my fathers sword could not defeat some evil shadow-person?" Alexanders voice seems to gain an edge as he speaks of his father.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 10, 2002)

I snort.

"For a powerful wizard, you are a fool.  No doubt you possess the magic to discern the truth of our words.  I suggest you use it."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

jasper eyes the Mage with an even and unblinking stare.
'Aye, Wizard, you would do well to not insult a Bloodbeard, for ever have we fought against Evil in all of it's forms.Now, we did Slay the bearer of that Foul item, and, truth be told, Brennen advanced upon him as well, and he helped me keep my life intact in the doing. Do not, upon our heads bestow the crime of killing him, for I did lay him to rest in the ground with these very hands, Asking my God to keep him well until his own say fit to come for him.'
Finished, Jasper waits for the Wizard's next word/move.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

"Well then, if we were as you propose why would we have been struck with the item," and I point to the hole in Jasper's armor.  "I would not believe anyone here would attack themselves..."letting my voice trail off, I then look around the room and say, "Well then, if you are so daft as to not believe us, for no one here looks Shar-like (making me sound more intelligent than I am) why would we use the weapon?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 10, 2002)

"Aye," begins Arcanra, "you would do well to remember that we elves have vanquished far more potent foes in our lifetimes than you have in the existence of your young race. My friends here and I had slight trouble with this man. Once Alexander's sword found it's mark, this Servant of Shar was no match. I think that you overestimate Shar's followers. They are weak in a direct confrontation with those who follow the right path. They tend to use deception and stealth. We engaged him in an honorable fight, and he lost."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 11, 2002)

Jorman slowly lowers the sceptre.  "I'm sorry if i've falsely accused you, but you have no idea of the nature of the symbol you bear.  Normally, a holy symbol of Shar would be a thing to avoid, but this one is even more so.  It carries dweamors of the shadow-weave.  Only the most powerful and evil of mages dare tamper with the shadow-weave.  It is hard to believe that you slew the bearer of this item, but with Brennan aiding you, it just might have been possible.  I must warn you though, if anyone capable of using the shadow-weave is after this item, it must be kept in safe hands.  Again, I will pay you handsomely, 5000 gold pieces and 200 platinum for the sceptre."  With that he reluctantly puts the sceptre down on the table.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

Alexander smiles now that the situation is over, and returns his sword to it's usual place on his back.  "No offense has been taken by me, good sir.  I am just glad that this did not come to violence."  Gesturing towards the symbol of shar "With such evil around, good people must strive to work together, more than ever.  I cannot speak for the whole group, but I beleive this price to be acceptable... Might you also tell us what you learnt of the other items you examined?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2002)

'Aye, considering the trouble that such a thing might bring us, that sounds like a very fair price.'


----------



## Capellan (Dec 11, 2002)

"I have no interest in the sceptre, and the gold would be welcome.  Do you yourself have any wares in which we might be interested?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 11, 2002)

"I agree with the others, I have no use for the Sceptre and the money would definately be nice. I would like to know more about this 'shadow weave' however. It sounds rather like our potential foes will for sure keep themselves in the shadows."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2002)

'Aye, I know little of the Shadow Weave, any help would be greatly appreciated.'
Taking a seat (on the floor if need be)Jasper takes out his pipe and begins rummaging for his tobacco in one of his pouches.
'You wouldn't have any tea would ya? The trail was a bit dry and all.'


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 11, 2002)

"Cormyr thanks you for your genorisity.  This will not soon be forgotten."  With this, Jorman reaches into a pocket, and removes a flawless diamond and a large pouch.  "This diamond is worth a small amount more than three thousand gold pieces, and in this pouch is your two hundred platinum pieces.  If you come back tomorrow, i should have your additional two thousand gold pieces.  As for the items, the disc, is a chakram enchanted to return when thrown, it also contains an enchantment that sharpens it's blade so as to be more fatal of a weapon.  This next item, [he indicates the holy symbol of Shar] can be used by no one in this room."  Jorman stops for a second, and makes several contemplative noises.  "Since, you have only one cleric present, and I doubt even your mages or completely up to date on the histroy of the Art, I believe I will have to start at the beginning.  Before there was Toril, or any of the Gods, there was Ao, overlord of the God's, and two lesser dieties, Shar, and Selune.  Shar and Selune warred constantly, and their battles created many of the things we know today.  During Shar and Selune's war, Selune wanted to end the war once and for all.  Selune took the essance of magic out of her body and used it as a weapon against Shar, grieviously injuring her, and creating Mystryl, mother of Mystra.  As we all know, Mystryl created magic, and when reincarnated as Mystra after the fall of Netheril, adapted it to it is as we know it.  Now Shar, for reasons unknown to mortals, created her own version of the weave, and now, her own followers can use this 'shadow weave'.  Unfortunately for those that use the weave, the magic of the shadow weave is hard to identify and counter.  The shadow weave is also unusable by all but those who follow Shar.  Worst of all though, after the fall of Netheril, Mystra eliminated the most powerful of spells so as not to tempt mortals to seek divinity or other impossibilities.  Shar places no such restrictions on her followers.  Users of the shadow weave could possibly ascend to have enough power to challenge the very dieties themselves.  This item, although of only minor power, is of the shadow weave.  Any who is not a devoted follower of Shar that attempts to use it, will take severe damage to their sanity and soul."  Jorman pauses.
"Now, if you wish to purchase any magic, you have a good amount of money, and my store is well stocked.  If you wish to rest after your long journey, I can send you a .... guide.... to the local inn."


----------



## Capellan (Dec 11, 2002)

*Sul'Dan's Shopping List*

"I suggest we use the diamond to purchase magical supplies from Jorman's shop.  Potions would be a wise investment for us all - such as those that conceal you from sight, or increase your strength or speed.  We should also consider purchasing some kind of healing devices, if they are available here or elsewhere in the city."

(OOC: I think we should keep the platinum as cash.  There are 5 of us, I believe, so that is 40 each.  We'd have to exchange the diamond to cash to use it anywhere else, so I suggest spending it here - 600 GP worth each.  When we get the rest of the money, we should find a temple and buy healing items.

If my maths is right, then my share should be just enough for me to get a _wand of magic missile_ at 1st level.  I'll ask for that as a first choice, though it will take 30 of my platinum to make up the full price.

When buying healing items, I'd suggest we get a _wand of cure light wounds_ and ten potions - two each.  Assuming we can get all that for normal cost, we'd still have another 100 gp each left over.

Anyone else got any thoughts?)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

Alexander listens to the story with interest, then to his comrades as they speak of how to spend their newfound wealth.
"I think that is a most excellent idea!" He turns to Jorman "May I browse your supplies, good sir?"

OOC: If the diamond's worth 3000, there's 200 platinum, and 2000 more gold tommorow, that's a total GP value of 6000.  Divided 5 ways is 1200 GP each.  Now I'ld say we should make 6 shares instead of 5, 1 share for each of us, and another share for the "party", to be used on healing, identifying, and the like.  That would mean 1000 GP each (After we sell the diamond and get tommorows cash), and 1000 for healing/etc.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 11, 2002)

*ah*

"I dont like the idea of parting with the scepter!!!!  But seeing I am more greedy than power hungry, Ill do that'

I like the 1000 to each and the communal money.

"Although I've known you guys for only 3 fortnight, I don't mind hanging out with you."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 12, 2002)

Jorman watches as you begin staring greedily about his store, and wandering about touching all of his merchandise.  With a sigh, he takes out a ledger, and show's you the inventory of a store with a footnote of 'custom orders available'.

[the price column is multiplied by the DMG price to get full price

Item                                                     Quantity       Price [DMG]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Potion of Hiding                                        x3                   3/4
Potion of Glibness                                    x1                    3/4
Potion of Invisibility                                  x1                     2
Wand of Magic Missile (1st)                      x1                     Full
Ring of feather falling                               x1                     Full
Scroll of Burning hands                             x3                    3/4
Scroll of Magic Missile                                x3                    3/4
Scroll of invisibility                                     x2                    Full
Scroll of fireball                                          x1                    Full
Rope of Climbing                                       x1                    Full
+1 Arrows, 20                                           x2                    3/4
+1 Buckler                                                 x1                    Full
+3 longsword of lawfulness                      x1                     1.5
+1 Bastard Sword                                     x1                      Full
+1 Longsword                                           x1                     Full
+2 Dagger                                                 x2                     Full
Cloak of elvenkind                                     x1                     Full
Boots of elvenkind                                     x1                     Full

[Apparently it doesn't like my spacing and formating...... hmmmm......... o well, the first number (preceded by the x) is the quantity and the second number/Full is the price as compared to the DMG


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 12, 2002)

*Manana*

I will post stuff tomarrow (Thursday at about 4:00)


----------



## Capellan (Dec 12, 2002)

"Tores, do you desire to purchase the Wand of Magic Missiles?  If so, I will stand aside in your favour, as your arcane arts are better schooled than my own gifts.  If not, that will be my selection."


(OOC: If Tores wants the wand, I'll save my cash until I can afford one of the more costly items.  Otherwise, I'll buy the wand.)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 12, 2002)

'Seems a good division.'
OoC:1,000 each and the communal seems the way to go.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

Alexander examines the objects, then shakes his head and moves away. "I shall save my share for other things.  These things seem better suited to the rest of you."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 12, 2002)

Arcanra bows his head, "I too shall pass at this point on the wares. I shall save my shares for future necessities." He pulls a pipe and some tobacco out of a pouch and looks at Jasper, "mind if I join you?"


----------



## Capellan (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm going to be travelling interstate for the next couple of days, so carry on the game without me.   I'll be back on 15 December.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 13, 2002)

*TORES*

These are Tores' actions, his computer is being stupid. 



" I dont like this idea, money is good and all, but wouldn't we be able to have more power and cash with the power of this sceptre... I disagree that we would be doing the city a favor, if we can't keep this safe, I will die trying!!! I refuse to give it up"  I turn towards old man, "I am sorry but i refuse to sell this too you!"


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 13, 2002)

Jorman's hand closes over the sceptre.  "It is to late for regrets now, this sceptre will serve all of Cormyr well instead of a single band of adventurers.  If you were to fall, then where would the sceptre be?  It is an item of immense power, only the most powerful of my order could wield it.  Also, there are powerful men who want the sceptre, I am better able to protect it than all of you combined.  Now, go, I'm closing up shop, my associate, Gavin will lead you to your lodgings."  A lithe young man with a slight sense of wrongness about him appears out of the shadows, and beckons you.  As you leave, he leads you to a modest inn, where he rents you all rooms for the night.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 13, 2002)

"Hmm," begins Arcanra, puffing on his pipe, "I see. Powerful men are after the sceptre. That is true. Perhaps it is best left with you." 

OOC: I do want to do a sense motive check after the little speech about it's too late, I'm taking the sceptre. Also, what exactly do we sense in regards to 'wrongness' on the part of Gavin?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 13, 2002)

*First Post!*

The lithe man, who was addressed as Gavin, moves toward the gathered.  He dressed in dark clothing, you cannot make out if he is armed or armored, and his dark hooded cloak is pulled heavily over his head.

_Another job, a few more coin, gods.  This gets old._

Pulling the hood from his head you see he is a man with a slightly darker complexion, two jet-black eyes peer out into you.

“I am Gavin, I will show you to your rooms for the night.  Please, follow me now.”

On the walk to the inn, the man says nothing more, staying to the shadows even as he leads you to the inn.  Upon paying for the rooms, he turns towards the party.

“Your rooms are paid for, please rest.”


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 14, 2002)

Arcanra turns to Gavin, "thank you kind sir."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 14, 2002)

After the confrontation with Jorman, (hidden roll) Arcanra is able to sense both greed and possesivness fairly rolling off of him.  As for the wrongness on Gavin, it just seems that somehow, he has no place in the mortal realm.  He just seems to give off a slight amount of primal evil.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 14, 2002)

Arcanra will proceed to his room and stow some belongings. Afterwords, he will step outside to pray to the Luminous Cloud under the moonlight, but will not go far from the buildings.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 14, 2002)

Arcanra goes outside to pray.  Everyone else, makes themselves comfortable in the Inn, and downs an ale or two (or five in the case of Jasper) next to the roaring hearth.  After about an hour and a half, Arcanra hear's some screaming, immediately followed by a bright flash of light coming from the Jorman's shop.  Gavin, who was skulking nearby, also notices what appears to be an explosion of great magnitude taking place inside Jorman's magewares shop.  Inside the tavern, the the conversations quiet down for a second, and the rumble of the blast can be heard.  Immediately, all convesations cease, and everyone begins to get uneasy.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 14, 2002)

Seeing as how Arcanra was stupid enough to leave his bow and shield behind, he rises from his prayers, draws his sword and using the buildings as cover near Jorman's shop, will make his way towards the building, looking for anyone or anything that may be exiting the shop.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 14, 2002)

*Boom?*

Gavin, pulls an arrow from the quiver located on his back, and takes up his bow.  Turning, walking at a fast pace, Gavin takes off to his current employers shop.

OOC: search and move silently


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

Alexander runs towards the source of the problem, weapons not yet drawn, but ready to draw bow or sword, depending on the situation.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 14, 2002)

With a start, Jasper grabs his Axe and sword and heads out the door, towards the source of the Boom. 
OoC:Move Silently and hide as appropriate.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 15, 2002)

Like my companions, I rise and head out to investigate the explosion - though first I take a moment to cast _mage armour_ on myself and collect my greatsword.

Oh yes - and put on a pair of breeches


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 15, 2002)

Those not hiding or skulking around the shop entrance congregate around the single entrance to Jorman's burned out shop.  After about ten seconds, a tall man in jet black archiac full plate armor walks to the entrance of the shop.  His armor appears to be scorched and in several areas, the paint has blistered off, but his skin appears to be unharmed.  His bloodstained sword hangs at his side.  He stands in the doorway for a second, and takes a look at your group.  He then says  "What has happened here is none of your concern.  If you wish to continue breathing, you may continue on your way.  If not, prepare to be smitten by the magical might that has not walked Toril for millenia, the choice is yours."
(Gavin notices a flash of movement in one of the shops outward facing windows)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Alexander moves forward to stand in front of the figure in the plate mail.  Sword drawn but tip to the earth, not threatening, yet clearly at the ready.  Sheild in hand, ready to raise.  "What of the keeper of this shop?  I had business with him!" Alexander is hopeful that all eyes are on him, thus distracting them from whatever his companions may be doing.

OOC: taking a full defense action and Dodge vs this guy as I stand 5' away from the man and speak with him.  That raises my AC to 27 vs him.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 16, 2002)

I hold back, remaining ready, but do not - yet - approach the man.  Alexander's words sum up my interest in the matter - we had business with the shopkeep, and this individual has cost us the money we would have gained tomorrow.

I keep alert for the possibilities of other enemies.

(OOC: Dodge against the man in platemail.  Spot attmept to look for any other foes.)


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 16, 2002)

Arcanra will keep his sword lowered but will move to stand beside Alexander in order to assess the situation and to restate the fact that we did have business with the shop keeper in question.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 16, 2002)

"well, i'm sorry but the shopkeeper is beyond doing business with anyone.  We will let you loot the remains of this shop if you do not create a scene.  We have what we came for, now let us leave."  The man in the plate mail is preparing for a fight a little more actively than Alexander


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Alexanders eyes narrow as he, too, gets into a more.. 'formal' fighting stance.  "I have no wish to do battle with you, sir.  But unless you had some lawful reason to slay this man, I cannot in good conscience allow you to leave!"

OOC: Paladins attitude without the holiness. hehe I love knights.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 16, 2002)

"Even were we disposed to become thieves, I doubt there is much within that would have survived your 'attentions'."

Remaining alert for any other threats.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 16, 2002)

"I for one would believe that whatever goods are left intact should be either given to the man's relatives or sold to benefit them somehow. Thievery just doesn't seem right."

Arcanra holds his ground. Right behind and a little to the left of Alexander.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 16, 2002)

"The shop-owner had an object of ours.  When we 'politely' asked for it back, he refused to return it.  We then got a slight bit more forceful, and he unleashed powerful magic at us.  We responded with arms and magic of our own, and defeated him in 'self defense'.  We now have the object in our possession.  I warn you, we must be going, if you delay us any longer, the streets will run red."


----------



## Capellan (Dec 16, 2002)

"Your property?  You have some proof that this item was yours, then?"

He's talking in the plural ('we' and 'our') so I keep my eyes peeled for any signs of other opponents.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

"Yes, if you have done nothing wrong then show us the proof that this item belongs to you, and tell your friends to come out of hiding.  I have little trust for people skulking about after causing an unknown explosion destroying the shop of the man I have come to deal with."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2002)

Jasper keeps his weapons at the ready and his eyes alert for the others implied in 'we'...


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 17, 2002)

*Sorry...grr...*

OOC: Sorry, I am sub'ed to this thread but i didn't get any mail telling me you had updated.

IC:

Gavin quickly fires of an arrow at the man, "Sir, the owner of this place is...was...my employor.  I now seek payment for your deeds."

OOC: Gavin will fire two more shots then attempt to sneak attack the man using his Katar.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 17, 2002)

*Well, that's that*

Seeing as how all hell is now breaking loose, Arcanra will back up, sword raised and begin to take a look to see where any allies of this man may be located.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

*DOH!*

OOC: Of course He'ld fire arrows at the guy,
HE'S NOT IN MELEE RANGE OF THIS DUDE! *L*

IC:
Alexander sighs and speaks "You guys just make sure none of his friends get the drop on me!".  He then steps forward (5-foot adjustment) and enters into what will no-doubt be a prolonged combat with this man.  
OOC: Attack with B.Sword, dodge vs my opponent.
Relevant Info: 
AC: 20(21 vs platemail guy)  Attack: +7/1d10+3  HP: 22


----------



## Capellan (Dec 17, 2002)

I'll hold until Jasper has moved (I'm expecting him to help Alexander flank the guy).  Once Jasper goes, I cast _magic weapon_ on my sword, then I move into melee as well.  I'll combine with someone to flank if at all possible.

"Arcanra!  Watch our backs!"

AC: 17(18 vs platemail guy) 
Attack: +4/2d6+3 - won't get an attack this round
HP: 20


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC: Ac of 16 Because I don't have my shield, attack of +3/dmg 1d8+1 with my MW longsword. I would prefer to be able to hang back so that I can Heal Alexander and Jasper but for the time being I will try to flank the armored guy to help Alexander out.

*sigh* "Here we go!"


----------



## Capellan (Dec 17, 2002)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *OOC: Ac of 16 Because I don't have my shield, attack of +3/dmg 1d8+1 with my MW longsword. I would prefer to be able to hang back so that I can Heal Alexander and Jasper but for the time being I will try to flank the armored guy to help Alexander out.
> 
> *sigh* "Here we go!" *




OOC: 

Okay,  Fine.  _Don't_ watch our backs, then   

Five l'il PCs, in a melee
Then came the fireball
And five became three ...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *
> Five l'il PCs, in a melee
> Then came the fireball
> And five became three ... *



OOC:
SHHH!!!! Don't give him any ideas!


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 17, 2002)

> Okay,  Fine.  _Don't_ watch our backs, then
> 
> 
> 
> > OOC: I was kinda hoping someone who was a little better than I at that would take care of that. If Jasper is gonna help you fight the guy, then I will gladly do that. I would prefer to heal you guys when needed though.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 17, 2002)

*THIS IS EVILMOUNTAINDEW*

Ey, I'll be using this name until I can get EvilMountainDew back working.. grrrrr... Oh well


  Seeing the predicament, (Did we get any of the stuff we ordered?)  I will draw and shoot at the big guy with my MW mighty +3 Composite Longbow (RAWR!).  BUT _Mage Armor_.

"I see no need for the force you have brought upon yourself!"


EDIT: Mage Armor


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2002)

Jasper moves in to Slay this guy but good.
'Aye, Alexander, I betcha 50 Gold I get this one  instead o' you...besides, you killed the last one of these No Good Sons o' the Netherhells...'

OoC:Jasper will move in to flank the silly man in outdated armor.I mean really, that style was SO 600 years ago!


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 18, 2002)

OOC: Jasper and Alexander move to engage. Arcanra will keep his eyes open (Spot +6) for any assistance that the archaic chap may have waiting and will deal accordingly with threats made.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 18, 2002)

*Sneak attack*

Gavin silently draws his bow, and fires (10+4=14), missing everything.  After the shock of the unsuspected attack fades, Gavin is able to loose another arrow (15+4=19) which catches him in the hand (2+0+4=6).  After seeing someone launch an attack upon their foe, Alexander steps into combat with a swift overheaded sword blow (18+7=25) that finds an opening in your opponents shoulder-guard, and draws a significant amount of blood (4+3=7).  Jasper steps up beside the armored man, and takes a double-handed axe swing at him (18+7=25) and catches him in the chest (1+4=5*1.5=8), leaving a large dent in the plate mail.  Seeing that his companions seem to be fairing well, Sul'Dan invokes his ancestors, and steps forward, prepared to finish what they started.  Tores begins casting a spell, when a metallic crossbow bolt, seemingly fired from one of the shops windows, strikes him in the gut (4), causing significant damage, but not stopping his casting.  As Tores recovers from the blow, he notices that he has broken out into a cold sweat, and that his vision has been blurred.  Everything around him seems to be shifting and moving.  Arcanra, prepared for such an occasion, moves up to Tores so as to heal him, but as he approaches, one of the other windows in the shop erupts into flames, and a sphere of pure fire comes flying out, and narrowly misses Arcanra, igniting the thatching of a roof behind him.  Seemingly a little slow in reacting, (probably due to his multiple injuries) the mailed man swings his greatsword at Alexander, barely connecting with his arm, yet opening it up to the bone (7).


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 18, 2002)

"I .... think ... I'm ... Gunna.. HURL!"

I am going to go behind the counter of the drink serving place... and lay down...


----------



## Capellan (Dec 18, 2002)

Seeing that Jasper and Alexander have the armoured figure occupied, and knowing that we cannot afford to let our enemies continue to attack us from safety, I try to get past him and into the building.  My plan is to head upstairs and try to get into hand to hand with either the sniper or the mage.

(OOC: movement only action - if I can get past him without suffering an AoO, I will.  If not, I'll take the chance.  AC against AoO is 21, thanks to Dodge and Mobility.

Also, should Gavin have got Sneak Attack on his successful bow attack?  He's a rogue, after all, and the guy would have been flatfooted?)


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 18, 2002)

OODM:
Gavins sneak attack was a failure.  His successful attack was when combat began normally and the person wasn't flat footed.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 18, 2002)

*All OOC*



			
				Felvon Tavor said:
			
		

> *OODM:
> Gavins sneak attack was a failure.  His successful attack was when combat began normally and the person wasn't flat footed. *




You're flat-footed until you take your first action of the combat.  Thus, since Gavin acted before the guy, sneak attack would normally apply.

However, if you wanted to argue that he was alert already, due to the conversation we were having with him, I'd concede the point.  Not strictly 'letter of the law', but certainly common sense.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 18, 2002)

OODM:
To be perfectly honest, i also just considered him out of range of a sneak attack (isn't it ten feet?) but if someone looks that up, i'll gladly give Gavin the extra d6


----------



## Capellan (Dec 18, 2002)

Felvon Tavor said:
			
		

> *OODM:
> To be perfectly honest, i also just considered him out of range of a sneak attack (isn't it ten feet?) but if someone looks that up, i'll gladly give Gavin the extra d6 *




Sneak attacks can be made up to 30'.

I love the online SRD


----------



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2002)

OOC: Yeah, Ranged Sneak attacks can be made from 30' away.  Oh, btw, about that "openign my arm to the bone" thing?  
[SIZE="+3"]OW[/SIZE]

IC: 
Alexander grimaces in pain from the slice on his arm but continues on fighting, taking a step so that the man is directly between him and Jasper.

"You're on for the 50, Jasper.  This guy's getting on my nerves."  Alexander will then take another mighty swing at this jerk.

OOC: HEHE, flanking !!!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2002)

OoC to Mr DM: My axe is a single handed weapon, I use a short sword in the other. I'm ok with just having attacked once, but wouldn't I get the 1.5X on the double handed axe swing?  That'd be another 2 big ones.

IC:"Ha, lad, watch this!" Jasper hits the foe with his axe, then follows with his sword.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 18, 2002)

Arcanra makes a dash for the store, obviously someone in there is trying to kill us. Sword raised, into battle I go...


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 18, 2002)

*OODM*

Ok, sorry about all of the errors.  It was late at night, and I had some major tests coming up in school (da** finals).  I'll go back and edit the post.  I also had a little bit of trouble calling up character sheets.....


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 18, 2002)

*Gavin Actions*

OOC: SA is 30 feet...

IC:  Gavin continues to fire arrows from his bow at the armoured foe, _Damn this man, all the strife in the ten-hells and I find it on my door step._  Trying to stick to the shadows to and an advantage to his combat...


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 18, 2002)

Now that I am behind the counter I will stand up and look around for the snipers, if none are found I will 'Line of Fire' the platemail dude

"I dun feel tooo good"


OOC:  Is my vision blurred?


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 19, 2002)

Gavin, still in hiding, fires another shot (13+4=17(if it would have been lower, there would have been a chance of hitting the other combatants)), but unfortunately, it glances off of the ancient mail.  Alexander, grimaces from the heavy blow to the arm, thrusts with his bastard sword in his still good right arm (18+7=25).  Alexander's blow goes completely unblocked (10+3=13), and pierces the hulking figure straight through the chest, and Alexander hits his first significant resistance in the form of his opponents armored back.  Jasper, notices the death of his opponent in midswing, and another mighty axe-blow closes in, (6+7=13) but just richochets off of black thigh plating.  Sul'Dan rushes past the falling corpse, and rushes to the stairs behind the counter in the store. Tores staggers out of harms way, and all but collapses when safe.  Arcanra charges around the party, and feels an impact in his gut as a crossbow bolt digs into his chain mail, but is luckily stopped before it breaks skin.  Everyone's elation suddenly turns to dismay when the falling mailed body is suddenly engulfed in flames, again due to the window, both Alexander and Jasper are a little slow in reacting, and are severely scorched by the flames (5 points of damage each)


----------



## Capellan (Dec 19, 2002)

Can I ask why I attacked?  My declared action was to run upstairs, irrespective of whether the guy was still alive or not.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

Alexander glances at Jasper  "So who gets that one?"  Then, as the ball of Flame catches him, pulls his mangled, Singed body (less than half HP left, owie) away from the flaming body.  He looks around to see where the remaining opponents are, and shouts "Where's the other ones?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 19, 2002)

Arcanra grimaces as the arrow hits his armor and bounces off. Where ever that arrow came from, is where I am heading.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 19, 2002)

'Well neither of us seems to have killed him, guess we are both lucky the bet was 'atween Us, else we might both owe Sul'Dan Gold' Smiling, Jasper looks about for any other enemies.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 19, 2002)

*I am starting to like PbP*

Gavin pulls arrowers from his quiver, and continues to fire off shots.  _Damn, all the strife in the ten-hells, and it finds me..._

Staying to the shadows he remains silent, looking coldly at the target.  Ignoring the others around him, after all a contract is a contract...and they are not part of the contract.

OOC:  Gavin will continue firing off shots, and, attempting sneak-attacks.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 19, 2002)

I'll go inside and up the stairs, looking for the snipers.  Hopefully I'll actually make it, this time 

OOC: probably won't have an attack action left by the tiime I find them, but my pertinent stats are:
AC: 16  (can't see anyone to dodge them)
HP: 20
Attack: +4
Dmg: 2d6+4


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 19, 2002)

OOC: Arcanra is also looking for the snipers. 

AC: 16
HP: 16


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 20, 2002)

OODM:  Sorry about the errors, they have been corrected (Sul'Dan is inside the building already)  I was kind of rushed for that last one and everyone was talking at once.  I have to start updating more often 

Actions:
With the fighter on the ground, Gavin takes a shot at the shadowed figure in the non-scorched window, (17+4=21) with what would have been a sneak attack, except that in the moment before the arrow hit (2+0=2), the figure saw Gavin and ducked.  Both Jasper and Alexander notice the newly wounded figure in the window, and charge after Arcanra into the building.  Sul'Dan is now at the top of the stairs, where his charge is stopped by a wall, with a hallway going left (archer sniper) and one going right (mage sniper).  This leaves only Gavin in the open.  While he reloads his bow for another shot, the window to the right spits forth a bolt of something green that hits the ground about a foot away from Gavin where it begins to his and spit, boring a pit into the ground.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 20, 2002)

I go right, looking for the mage's room.  He seems likely to be the more dangerous foe to leave attacking my companions.

If I have the movement to do so (I base move 40' remember), I will move into melee with the mage and attack him.  If I do not, I will still attempt to get into melee range: preferably trying to get him in a position where he cannot step away to cast a spell.

Either way, I will be exerting all my skills to avoid any attack he might make on me.

AC: 17 (if I get dodge against him)
HP: 20
Attack: +4
Dmg: 2d6+4


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

Alexander rushes towards the stairs, shouting at Jasper as he goes "I got up here, can you get him?"  Without waiting for a response, he'll get up the stairs and head whichever way has the closest enemy.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 20, 2002)

Arcanra will go left looking for the armed sniper. Arcanra yells down to Alexander and Jasper in common, "there appears to be a wizard and at least one armed man upstairs!"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2002)

Jasper heads upstairs, ready to dispatch any foes encountered. When he gets upstairs, he heads whichever way Alexander did not go.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 21, 2002)

Sul'Dan charges into the room occupied by the mage.  It appears to be some sort of well-cleaned bedroom, with a window opening out onto the street.  As Sul'Dan enters the room, he catches a glimpse of the mage, clad in shimmering white armour with his outstretched hands pointing at the door before flames jet forth from him.  Luckily, Sul'Dan (18+3=21) is able to slam the door again.  Arcanra is able to slam open his door, but only to find an open window.   Both Jasper and Alexander have made it to the top of the stairs.  Outside, Gavin watches as a cloaked man leaps up out of the left window, and clings to the wall above the window in an inhuman fashion.  Directly in between the man and Gavin, glimmers a white shield of force.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 21, 2002)

*Hmmm.*

OOC: See this is where my lack of knowledge of D&D helps.

As the green projectial shot into the ground, Gavin moves into somesort of cover, looking for shadows and hard objects.

Firing off his bow, he watchs as a humanoid jumps onto the wall, and clings to it with a whitish sheen. _What the..._

OOC: Move for some covers, maybe hide, then back to slinging arrows.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 21, 2002)

"Spirits of my fathers, aid me!"

Feeling the power of my father's fathers in my veins, I burst through the door again and charge the mage with a bloodthirsty war cry.


OOC: activate rage; open door; charge


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

Alexander will head *flip coin* left, into the room there and see what's going on.  If he sees badguy (Or where badguy went) He will attack or follow, whichever is possible.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

Jasper will go right, unless there is an enemy that he encounteres first, in which case he will slice and dice him saying something particularly Jasperlike:
 'Aye, Fiend, don't rush, I'll send ye to the Hells soon enough!'
OoC:Charge if need be, else attack with both Waraxe and Short Sword.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 22, 2002)

I will sit patiently, behind the bar.  Puking if need be.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 23, 2002)

Arcanra rushes to the window to see if the individual that was up here has fled outside.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 24, 2002)

Sul'Dan let's loose a bloodchilling scream, and practicaly rips the door off it's hinges as he rushes in.  Sul'Dan's momentum is slowed by the fact that his opponent has disappeared.  His momentum is also slowed by the fact that he has just bowled over an invisible figure.  In between the grunting, a "click" can be heard.  The man under Sul'Dan fades into visibility as he discharges his crossbow into a meaty section of Sul'Dan's forearm (1).  Sul'Dan's elbow connects with his opponents ribs, (1+4=5) and everyone in the room can hear the resulting cracking-popping noise.  In his room, Arcanra sticks his head out the window to see if his opponent had escaped.  Arcanra is able easily able to determine that his opponent had fled out the window.  The swift moving short sword that opened the six inch deep gash from his right shoulder to tail-bone was a good hint (10).  Alexander, having followed Arcanra, clearly sees the sword blow and ensuing spray of crimson from Arcanra at the window.  Jasper, rushes into the room on the right to see Sul'Dan crouching over a skinny man in an apocoleptic fury.  Gavin, fires an arrow (11+4=15) at the man perched above the window, but just as he releases the arrow, Arcanra sticks his head out of the window.  Arcanra takes the arrow meant for his assaulter in the left arm (2+0=2).  Tores watches this whole scene with his vision swimming in and out of doubling.  After the initial shock of the blow, he feels up to casting spells again, and he can see that some of his friends are definately in need....

OODM:
(for records purposes, Sul'Dan has taken 1 point of damage this round, and Arcanra has taken 12)


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 24, 2002)

*Ouch!*

Cursing in elvish, I stumble backwards to get out of the way and to let my help step forward. For my next action I will be casting Cure Light on myself (1d8+2).


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 24, 2002)

In the confusion of who went where, I will first cast Mage Armour on myself and pick up my longsword to the nearest foe.

"OOOoooooOOooooH  Your gunna get it for this!"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

If the window's big enough, Alexander will swing his sword around through it, towards where the sword swing came from.  If he can't get the sword through in a swing, He'll stand right beside the window, shield in front of him ready to attack if the guy comes back in.

"You allright?" Alexander turns his head just for a second to speak to his injured friend, then refocus' on the window.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 24, 2002)

Arcanra turns to Alexander. "Yeah, I'll be fine in a sec. You need any help after I stop my own bleeding?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

"Well, My arm's a little scratched up." He nods to the bone-deep gash on his arm, still trying to figure out a way to get at the badguy outside.
Edit: Spelling


----------



## Capellan (Dec 25, 2002)

Taking advantage of my superior strength and rage, I grab my opponent's hair and use it to slam his head against the floor.  I'll keep doing this until he stops moving.

OOC: simple unarmed attack.  Not trying to inflict lethal damage or anything fancy like that - just want to put him out of the fight.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 26, 2002)

The mage under Sul'Dan frantically attempts to wriggle free, but he is no match for the enraged barbarian.  Sul'Dan sends his opponent's headcrashing into the floor with resounding crash.  Arcanra, bleeding profusely, staggers back from the window, and invokes his god.  His wounds are partially healed (4+2=6) but it is still obvious that he is not feeling the best.  Alexander sticks his head out the window, and instantly blocks a blow that would have decapitated him with his shield.  His counter-attack is thwarted (9 + 5 (-2 circumstance for being off balance and attacking directly above him) = 14) by the glowing shield floating between him and his obviously magical opponent.  Gavin, again, attempts to pin the mage to the wall (7+4=11) but bounces his arrow off of the back of Alexander's breastplate.  Tores, staggers to his feet, and casts mage armor.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 26, 2002)

'Ye have this Lad?' Jasper assumes he does, and charges off to help Alexander.
'Don'cha kill em all again, ye great big lumox!'
The Dwarf's little legs pump quickly as he strives to reach an enemy.
'Aye, shouldn't 'ave 'ad all those flatcakes (Oof!)'
OoC:If I can make an apropriate Spot or Listen to tell what is happening in Alexander's room, perhaps I can move around and catch his attacker unawares?


----------



## Capellan (Dec 26, 2002)

OOC: Is my opponent still conscious?  If so, I will continue to introduce his head to the floorboards.  If not, I'll go looking for something with which to tie him up -- dragging the body around with me as I do so.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 26, 2002)

Tores, being the skinny, weak mage he is, will pull out his MW longsword and find some emenies to carve up.

" I rully dun feel tooo goot"


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 26, 2002)

OOC: As I have 10 hp now, I will cast CLW on Alexander this round and then attempt to aid him somehow in the fight with the bad guy outside.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 27, 2002)

*OOC; Sorry....LoL*

Gavin smirks as he hits the warrior on his own side, _Well, damn it all.  That was kinda funny._

"Sorry!"  Gavin shouts as he returns to fire off one more arrow.  Turning and stalking into the building...

OOC: One more shot with the arrow...leaving me with 4 (5?) arrows shot, Gavin will attempt to move silently into the building finding someone to backstab with his katar.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2002)

Jasper seeks out someone to carve up...

OoC:The layout and character locations is a bit confusing, although I will head for the nearest sounds of combat (unless I can Flank/sneak up on whoever is fighting with Alexander).


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry!!  I forgot to mention that i had to take a quick vacation to go to midterm graduation parties.  Now, back to the game.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The struggles of the mage beneath Sul'Dan begin to diminish, and finally cease as Sul'Dan puts all of his strength into one final blow.  Arcanra, the vigor of his most recent spell flowing through his veins approaches Alexander, and again invokes his diety.  He gasps as the almost overwhelming devine energy flows through him and into Alexander, (7+2=9) sealing all of his wounds and only leaving a trace of a scar.  Alexander, with his balance and strength returned, successfully stabs his opponent (16+5=21), sinking his bastard sword deeply into the mage's shoulder (3+4=7).  Gavin fires his final shot (16+4=20, 37) and watches as it sinks into the newly unprotected right hip (4) of his opponent.  With the arrow sticking out of him, the man on the wall only maintains his hold for another second before slipping off and plummeting to the cobblestones below with a sickening crack.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 31, 2002)

I look around for something with which to tie up my victim.  Once he is securely bound and gagged, I crawl over to the wall and rest, feeling weary as my rage subsides.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 31, 2002)

OOC: I'm back!

IC: Alexander, seeing his opponent fall, pulls his head back inside, and heads for the stairs, smiling to the priest as he passes "Thank you, that feels much better." Seeing Jasper, he nods to the stairway.  "Shall we go mop things up?"  Arriving at the top of the stairs, he shouts for the rest of his companions to hear.  "This one's down, anyone else need help?"  If anyone calls for help, he'll rush to them.  Otherwise, he'll head down the other hallway to see what's happening there (Where Sul'dan is).


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2002)

'Sul'Dan has his charge under control, Lad,perhaps 
we should secure the rest of the building.'
Jasper looks for any other rooms where enemies could hide.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 31, 2002)

Tores is going to go to the nearest fight, with MW longsword in hand.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 1, 2003)

Arcanra turns to Alexander, "no problem. That was one nasty bad guy. Unfortunately, he won't be able to tell us anything." Looking out the window, Arcanra addresses the rest of his party that can hear him, "I have one healing spell left for the day. Does anyone need it?"


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jan 1, 2003)

*Moving On...*

Gavin watches as the arrow bits deeply into the exposed flank of his enemy.  _Now, thats funny..._ thinks as he sees the figure fall to the ground.  Walking over to the figure Gavin makes sure his foe is dead, then moves to search the corpse...


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 2, 2003)

when Gavin searches the body of his fallen foe, he finds 57 pieces of gold.  He also finds two tightly wrapped pieces of parchment, a silvered dagger, a light crossbow and finely crafted metal bolts coted in something that doesn't look pleasent


----------



## Capellan (Jan 2, 2003)

Once I have recovered from being winded, I will check over the body of my captive to see what I can find.  Unless, of course, someone else has arrived to do it before then


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 2, 2003)

Is all of the fighting done?


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 2, 2003)

Arcanra, upon hearing that the fighting has ended, will proceed outside and prepare my diplomacy skills for whatever questions that the town or local militia/leader type will have. I will also cast my last cure light wounds upon myself if no one else needs it.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jan 2, 2003)

*Yeah...back!*

Gavin watches as the arrow bits into the exposed flank of his foe.  Laughing to himself as the creature falls to the ground..._Damn, thats funny..._

As the creature falls to the ground with a sick sounding noise, Gavin approaches the fallen. "I think this one is dead."  States Gavin.

OOC: Kill it if it's not dead, then search the body well for prizes (;p).


----------



## Jemal (Jan 2, 2003)

OOC: Um, just a question - Aren't we kind of walking around inside a burning Magic Shop!?


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 3, 2003)

About the magic shop, there was a great concussion, and flames expanding everywhere.  (everything looks heat damaged) but nothing major ignited (only a couple scrolls and exposed pieces of paper)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sul'Dan search's his opponent's unconcious form, and finds a short spear one hundred pieces of gold a _Web_ scroll,  a ring with a rathe familiar feeling of brooding evil about it, and a scroll in a strange runic script.  Arcanra heals himself and walks outside.  After about a minute and a half wait, everyone begins to hear the clunking of armored boots marching in rythym.  It is a matter of seconds before a 5x2 person line of heavily armored humans wearing the emblem of Tilverton arrive with a man in a blood red breast-plate leading them


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 3, 2003)

About the magic shop, there was a great concussion, and flames expanding everywhere.  (everything looks heat damaged) but nothing major ignited (only a couple scrolls and exposed pieces of paper)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sul'Dan search's his opponent's unconcious form, and finds a short spear one hundred pieces of gold a _Web_ scroll,  a ring with a rathe familiar feeling of brooding evil about it, and a scroll in a strange runic script.  Arcanra heals himself and walks outside.  After about a minute and a half wait, everyone begins to hear the clunking of armored boots marching in rythym.  It is a matter of seconds before a 5x2 person line of heavily armored humans wearing the emblem of Tilverton arrive with a man in a blood red breast-plate leading them.  As they advance down the street towards the shop, the front row of the line lowers their halbreds as if to stave off some sort of attack.  The man in the breast plate motions for them to stop, and approachs Arcanra without speaking.  After a moments akward pause, he waits for Arcanra to speak.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 3, 2003)

I pocket the gold and the scrolls and call out for help to carry the unconscious guy downstairs.  I'll tell whoever turns up about the stuff I found.

Then we'll carry the guy and his spear downstairs.  He's exhibit A in our attempt not to get arrested, after all


----------



## Jemal (Jan 3, 2003)

Well seeing as I said Alexander was looking around for someone who needed help, I guess I'll go help Sul'dan.  Cleaning and Sheathing my sword once I reach him and discover that he doesn't need THAT kind of help.  "It is good that this one is alive, we now will have someone to question and hold accountable for these vile actions"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 3, 2003)

Jasper exits the building, covered in soot and a bit bloody. 'Eh, what's this, the Locals 'ave finally showed up!?!'
Jasper grins, then winces as his wounds flare up.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 3, 2003)

Upon reaching the ground level with his 'baggage', Alexander unceremoniously drops the man with a *thump* and turns to regard Jasper, wincing in pain.

Concerned about his friend, but not wanting to question the gruff man's hardiness, He speaks out "What's wrong, Old Man?  Take a hit from the nasty one's blade?  Maybe the preist can fix you up like he did my... Oh, hello, seems he's busy.  The guards have finally shown themselves, eh?  He moves a bit closer to Arcanra, glancing back and forth between the guard captain and the 'prisoner'


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 3, 2003)

After sizing up the man in the red breast plate during the awkward silence, Arcanra will speak to him. "Not sure who the chap was who owned the shop, but we were in the inn when the explosion rang out. This gentleman," pointing to the corpse in the archaic black plate, "started threatening us when we ran to investigate the explosion. We merely wanted to know why he was attacking a place of business. Then he started swinging at us. We asked him to surrender, but he refused. That's when his comrades attacked us."


----------



## Capellan (Jan 3, 2003)

I remain at the back of the group, leaning against the store counter and casually glancing around to see if I can spot the sceptre that presumably caused all this fuss.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 4, 2003)

OoC:  Alright, DM.. it seems I've asked like 4 questions in my last threads and you failed to answer all of them, my recent one considering final battle was answered by others actions, though

IC:  Tores walks out and up to the rest of the gang. (OoC: im not sure about FR, but do these people look evil, or good?)

* If good: *
"Seem to have showed up a bit late..."


*If not-so-good*
" I wish not to fight, but if it must.. then die"


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 6, 2003)

Arcanra explains the situation to the guard captain.  The guard captain considers his words for a minute, and then dispatches someone to search the shop and to defend it against looters.  He turns to the party and says "I'm afraid you'll have to come with me, bring your prisoner.  Much as I believe you, we can't just leave something like this uninvestigated."  He makes a sort of "what can i do" shrug, and motions for you to follow him as he turns around and leads you deeper into the town.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 6, 2003)

"This makes sense, I will do so voluntarily"  And Tores follows the Guard Captain.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 6, 2003)

I shall accompany the guards, as requested.  Since Alexander helped me with the prisoner before, I turn to him and ask,

"When they take us to their chief, what ordeal will he choose to determine the truth of our words?  Do they use the trial of stone, here?"


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 6, 2003)

The guard chief overhear's Sul'Dan's conversation, and turn's around.  "The trial of the stone?  You're one of the tribesmen aren't you?  No, they don't use the old ways our here.  All of these city folk seem to put their trust in priests.  Once we get this all cleared up, we must talk about the old days back in the desert.  Well met, I am Resonath of Anauroch."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 6, 2003)

I accidently double posted, ignore this


----------



## Capellan (Jan 6, 2003)

"Well met, Resonath.  I am Sul'Dan.  I look forward to sharing water with you."


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 6, 2003)

"Although I have not been asked, it seems important that you know, I am Tores Flamewalker.  Nice to meet you"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

(OoC to Jemal: I'm not an Old Man!!! I'm a young Dwarf. )
'Old!?! I'm not even a hundred, you daft pup! As our two racesrecon things, I'm probably younger than you! Haha!' 
Jasper grins through a soot covered beard.'Besides, It's not my fault if you damned humans expire so soon. Old indeed!' Jasper suddenly becomes aware of his appearance and starts grumbling to himself as he futilely tries to clean up on the way to see the Constables.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 6, 2003)

OOC to Jasper: All dwarves are old! 
IC:
Alexander listens to the conversation between the two dessert men with interest then turns to grin at Jaspers indignation, unable to say anything for fear that he'll start laughing.  He follows the guards with his sword and shield sheathed.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 6, 2003)

'Most likely,' pipes in Arcanra, "it will be a spell to discern whether or not we speak the truth. A simple matter, for we speak truthfully."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 6, 2003)

As you walk deeper into the town, Resonath makes small talk with Sul'Dan, and catches up on old times.  It becomes apparent that he grew up in the Anauroch desert, (a little way to the north) and moved to more 'civilized' lands in search of gold, water, and employment.  Shortly, you arrive at a temple devoted to Ilmater.  Your party (and prisoner) is brought in under heavy guard.  Every member of the party is seperated and sent with one guard to a sparsely furnished room.  A priest comes into each room, and casts a spell on you.  He/she then asks you to explain your story, and how there came to be three dead bodies in the shop, including that of a highly respected war mage of Cormyr.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 6, 2003)

Well Arcanra has nothing to hide. I tell them the absolute truth.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 6, 2003)

Tores speaks quickly, leaving nothing out and stressing exciting parts, almost re-living them/


----------



## Jemal (Jan 6, 2003)

Alexander Matter-of-factly and truthfully recounts everything that happened since we arrived in town.  (Except he calls the sceptre an 'item of some power, supposedly')


----------



## Capellan (Jan 6, 2003)

I tell the tale in the stype of my people, sitting cross-legged on the floor, my voice rising and falling in cadence as I speak.

I also tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth - starting from when the old man hired us.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 7, 2003)

After everyone's interrogation, you are regrouped into a center room.  On the table in front of you is the sceptre.  A cleric in the robes of Ilmater steps into the room.  He turns and speaks to the party.  "Everyone has been questioned, and we believe that you are genuine.  We also believe that the shades are behind this.  For those of you not caught up on current events, the shades are Arch-Magi from the Netherese era.  They have recently returned to Toril, and have been doing some suspicious activities.  Our entire nation would be highly grateful if you would journey into the Anauroch, and try and come up with some idea of what the Shades are up too.  Unfortunately, your prisoner..... perished in questioning.  Each of you will be rewarded for your courageous actions up to this point by one thousand gold pieces, and the possesion of this sceptre.  You will have three days to resupply and rest before you journey into the Anauroch.  We wish you luck."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DM'S NOTE: Congradulations, everyone gains a level.  We are now in part two, if we want to continue on this thread we can, or we can start a new thread (just put on as an addition to your next set of activities).  You will also get 80% DMG prices on any magic items you want to purchase.  Be prepared for a long trip, food will be counted, and you might want animals for carrying gear.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

This entire post is OOC:

I'ld suggest starting a new thread.  Call it 'part 2'

Oh, and we can go update our characters now?
And I'm assuming by 80% DMG prices you mean we pay 80% of the listed price (IE Ring of Sustenance is normally 2500 but we would pay 2000 b/c 2500 X 0.8 = 2000)

EDIT: Also we have to figure out a few things regarding money.  We've still got the 3000GP diamond and the 200 PP that he gave us before the shop blew, and now 1000 EACH from the crown.

were we going to just split the pp/diamond evenly or were we going to go with the 1 extra share for communal needs?  Either way, the total money our 'group' has at this point from these things (Assuming we can sell or trade the diamond for its 3000 GP worth) would be: 10,000 GP 
(Diamond = 3000, 200 PP = 2000 GP, 1000 eachX5=5000.  total=10,000GP)
That could either be 2,000GP each or if we do the 6 shares it would be 1700 for each of us and 1500 for the 'pot'.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 7, 2003)

*This is all OOC too*

Either continuing this thread or starting a new one is fine by me.  If the latter, can you post a link here?  Or at least announce it.  That way we will all know (as I assume we are all Subscribed).

As far as shares are concerned, I suggest 1,500 for each person.  That leaves 2,500 for the kitty, of which I suggest we use 600 (80% of 750) to get a _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ and another 400 (10 x 80% of 50) to get two _Potions of Cure Light Wounds_ apiece.  That'll leave 1,500 in the kitty, the same as each of us got.

I won't be near my books (and my copy of PCGen) for about 10 hours, so I will update Sul'Dan then, and post his new stats and purchases in the thread (this one or the new one - whichever we decide to use).


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: This is all OOC too*



> _Originally posted by Capellan _
> As far as shares are concerned, I suggest 1,500 for each person.  That leaves 2,500 for the kitty, of which I suggest we use 600 (80% of 750) to get a _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ and another 400 (10 x 80% of 50) to get two _Potions of Cure Light Wounds_ apiece.  That'll leave 1,500 in the kitty, the same as each of us got [/B]




OOC: I will agree with this, it sounds fair and reasonable. Are we going to start a thread in the Rogues Gallery where the characters can be located?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: This is all OOC too*



			
				National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Are we going to start a thread in the Rogues Gallery where the characters can be located? *




There's already one at:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32580

Shall we all just use that?


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 7, 2003)

OOC: I feel like a moron. Thanks Capellan, I had forgotten about that.

Back to our regularly scheduled show.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 7, 2003)

ALL OOC:
I like the 2000 each

VOTE: new thread


Im just going to edit Tores (assuming he's there)




> _ Originally posted by Capellan_
> That leaves 2,500 for the kitty



PS: what do you mean, kitty?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 7, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *OOC: I feel like a moron. Thanks Capellan, I had forgotten about that.*




Don't worry - earlier when I said I wouldn't be able to update my character for a while I was completing forgetting a little thing called the 'SRD' 

I'm almost done updating Sul'Dan now.  Just need to pick equipment.  I'll reveal my ignorance of the FRCS now (I own it, but haven't read it much) and ask if the Anauroch tribes use Camels or Horses as mounts.  I'd much prefer to buy myself a camel, assuming they aren't completely inappropriate for the setting.

Though I've just noticed theat there is no listed price for camels in the SRD.  *grumble*  Anyone got details?


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 7, 2003)

Where can you find the SRD?


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 7, 2003)

The Kitty is a general fund that the group as a whole contributes to and uses for group related functions and purchases. Sort of like a back-up of funds.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 7, 2003)

MDaddict said:
			
		

> *PS: what do you mean, kitty? *




Someone (Jemal?) suggested that we put a share of the treasure aside for buying 'group' items (such as healing) and for any emergency spells we might need (_raise dead_ etc).  Most people seemed in favour of the idea at the time.  That 'group share' is the 'kitty'.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 8, 2003)

Arcanra is updated for 3rd level Cleric, over at the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 8, 2003)

MDaddict said:
			
		

> *Where can you find the SRD? *




http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 8, 2003)

OOC: Bless the SRD. I am at school now, but managed to update Arcanra. I now give you Cure Moderate Wounds!

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jan 8, 2003)

*OOC?*

Question, I made two posts, and the sub sever sent them to me that they were posted, and the boards show them, so how come Gavin's actions were not included?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 8, 2003)

Felvon Tavor said:
			
		

> *Sul'Dan search's his opponent's unconcious form, and finds a short spear one hundred pieces of gold a Web scroll,  a ring with a rathe familiar feeling of brooding evil about it, and a scroll in a strange runic script.*




While I think of it, we will need to include this in the loot.  Tores, I expect you would like the scroll of _web_?

At some point, if all of these items are still in our possession, I'd like to _detect magic_ on them.

Is anyone able to decipher the runic scroll?  Either with _read magic_ or by some other means?

Oh, and that's an extra 20 gold each, guys.  Mark your sheets.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

So I'm assuming we're taking Capellans idea, with the extra gold sul'dan found worked in. (1520 GP Each, a wand of cure light wounds, and 2 potions of light wounds each, adn 1500 GP in the kitty.)
I'm also assuming that we've got a divine spellcaster to use the wand, right?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 8, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I'm also assuming that we've got a divine spellcaster to use the wand, right? *




Arcanra (National Acrobat) is a Cleric.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 8, 2003)

I can also cast Read Magic, unless Tores wants to do so.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes, i would like the scroll... I also would like to know, Mr. DM, how long do we have, do we have a week, or less?

Oh, and this mage is a combat mage, he specializes in fire.  You can do the read magic thing.

oh, AND I CALL SHOTGUN ON THE SCEPTRE!


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 8, 2003)

Alright. Arcanra will first cast Detect Magic on the Runic Scroll. If it isn't magical writing, I can't read it unless it is in Draconic. If it radiates as magic, I'll cast Read Magic on it to decipher it. Even though I am a cleric, I also have the ability to use some Arcane Spells as a cleric, notably through the Illusion and Elf domains, so I will always have a few of the more subtle Arcane spells available. My 2nd level domain spell is Minor Image, which is much better than Silent Image, so hopefully we can take advantage of that.

I guess that I get to carry the wand.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 8, 2003)

DM's NOTE:  All attempts to decipher the scroll fail unless someone shomehow (inciting the wrath of the DM in the process) knows ancient Netherese.

Now, onto buying and stuff.  If anyone here needs another copy of their character, i'll email it to them.  Can i have a final decision on the kitty, and I think this is a horse dominated desert, but camel's are not unheard of.  Also, post in the rogue's gallery your new characters so I can look at them. 

For MD, you have 3 days to finish preparing for the desert.  Also, as a warning, you'll need to be up a couple levels to face the Shades, so I plan on putting you in some rather violent and life threatening situations so as to rapidly gain XP.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 8, 2003)

Felvon Tavor said:
			
		

> *Can i have a final decision on the kitty, and I think this is a horse dominated desert, but camel's are not unheard of.  Also, post in the rogue's gallery your new characters so I can look at them. *




There are five of us, and at least three were in favour of the kitty, so I think that's what we should do.

I went with the camel.  My character's in the rogue's gallery.



			
				Felvon Tavor said:
			
		

> *For MD, you have 3 days to finish preparing for the desert.  Also, as a warning, you'll need to be up a couple levels to face the Shades, so I plan on putting you in some rather violent and life threatening situations so as to rapidly gain XP. *




*hugs his brand new hit points*


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

*OOC*

OK, Mr DM... Unless someone vociferously objects, assume we're all in on the Kitty as described by Cappellan and me.

OH, and I've updated my character, I just need to finish off his equipment.  I decided since I'm playing him like A knight, i might as well go the whole way (Heavy Warhorse with Military saddle, Heavy lance, and Mounted Combat as my lvl3 Feat).

I really hope you give me room to charge once in a while. 

Oh, and I've got a new battle call... 
"Here comes the Cavalry!"


----------



## Capellan (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: OOC*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *OH, and I've updated my character, I just need to finish off his equipment.  I decided since I'm playing him like A knight, i might as well go the whole way (Heavy Warhorse with Military saddle, Heavy lance, and Mounted Combat as my lvl3 Feat).
> 
> I really hope you give me room to charge once in a while.
> *




I'm thinking about Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery & Shot on the Run for later levels, myself.

While we're discussing game mechanics, what's the campaign policy on Prestige Classes?  Not that I know if we'd ever get high enough for it to matter, but may as well ask!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2003)

Going Fighter, which gives me 2 Feats total@ Level 3 Woohoo!
I'll update him ASAP, right now I have to run off to work.
BTW, I vote for the Kitty Idea as well.
How much is that in shares/kitty again , as a recap? Including the earlier shares?

Thanks, I've been having a few problems going back in 'back pages' here and there. This also causes me to vote for a new thread.

-Uriel


----------



## Capellan (Jan 8, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *BTW, I vote for the Kitty Idea as well.
> How much is that in shares/kitty again , as a recap? Including the earlier shares?*




Each PC gets:
- 1520 gold pieces
- 2 potions of cure light wounds

The kitty has
- 1500 gold pieces
- a wand of cure light wounds (which Arcanra carries)

Oh, one last thing - was the bad guy's short spear magical, or can I throw it away?  I use _detect magic_ to check it


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 9, 2003)

Not that it matters much, but Ill vote for the kitty, the only reason I didn't want kitty is that mage's things are often expensive


To DM: Do you allow someone unable to cast devine spells use a divine spell wand?  Rulefully you cant, but some DMs allow it


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

In case it matters, if anybody needs some more money Alexander can float you a loan.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 10, 2003)

I finally posted my character in Rogues Gallery!


----------



## Capellan (Jan 10, 2003)

Jemal / MDaddict - if Alexander's offer is still open, it might be an idea for him to loan Tores 600 gold (I'm not sure how much money Tores has left of his own?).  At 80% of DMG prices, that's enough to buy a 1st level Magic Missile wand.

Could be useful back-up firepower, I was thinking.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 10, 2003)

> 36-40	07-09	-	Magic missile (1st-level caster)			750 gp




I have plenty on my own...


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 11, 2003)

If everyone's ready, I guess we could move on out...


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 11, 2003)

im still contemplating what to do


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 11, 2003)

No, MD, you can't use devine wands, just as Arcanra can't use arcane.  You could always multiclass as a cleric....  As for prestige classes, I'll be trying to advance the level of the campaign quickly, so prestige classes are a go, any options from the DMG are automatically ok with me, and feel free to run any other classes by me.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
The party sets out into the Anauroch, a rather hastily scratched map your only guide.  The party continues on along the trade routes, and the first day, you camp out in the open desert.  All but Sul'Dan are sufficiently freaked out by the completely alien enviroment yu now find yourselves in.  The second day, by about noon, smoke begins to rise on the horizon in the general direction of where you are heading.  At 6 o'clock, when you arrive at the oasis that your map was leading you too, you find the native city in ruins.  Several grotesquely bloated purpleish body lay sprawled on the ground.  Your journey seems to be ended for now because the guides you were relying upon seem to have all died.  Luckily, there is a clear trail where something large traveled to the west.  Unluckily, the trail is quite large, perhaps 10 feet wide.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 11, 2003)

OOC: I'll be seeking to become a Divine Disciple at 8th level. If it is allowed.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 11, 2003)

"Oh my!  What a horrible happening, who would so such an action?  The path is clear, we must avenge the most likely innocent souls, they need to be put at rest."

OoC:  Who got the sceptre, can it be me?

EDIT: I plan to go epic and become a diety     Is that allowed?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 11, 2003)

"Arcanra - be ready to invoke your god.  I would not put it past our enemies to animate these men as zombie."

I move over to check the bodies for any information they might have been carrying, though I do not really expect to find anything.

[OOC: the PrC I would be interested in is Dragon Disciple, from Tome & Blood.

And as far as I am concerned, Tores is welcome to the sceptre!]


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 11, 2003)

"What the-by the Luminescent Cloud! This is horrible. What a waste of precious life." Arcanra is obviously upset at this. "Something cruel and capricious, no doubt. This bodes...not well for any of us. I suggest that we keep an eye out. I am going to examine any of the bodies to see if any of them yet have life left in them." Arcanra dismounts and begins to examine the bodies for any signs of life, his long bow in one hand and his holy symbol in the other. "You needn't worry. The Luminescent Cloud reserves a special hatred for those who would raise the dead for vile purposes."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 11, 2003)

DM'S NOTE: Hmmm.... Zombies.... good idea...... 
-All prestige classes are fine, but i have arbitrarily decided that special quests will be needed to acquire one.  Nothing too hard, but still, something special.

After searching the bodies, you find several waterskins, a small amount of food, and a couple pieces of silver, and a couple weapons of decent craftmenship, nothing more.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 11, 2003)

"It seems our only options are to turn back or to follow this trail." I shrug, "What say you all?"

[OOC: are we staying in this thread, then?  Not starting a new one?  As for PrC quests ... we have a while before I am thinking of swapping, so I'll talk to you more about it then.]


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 11, 2003)

"I say we follow the trail, my recent divine findings tell me, we must avenge them!"

to DM:  Did we find out what the sceptre does from our 3 day (and yet incredibly short) waiting time?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

OOC: I'll probably be going Cavalier at a later level, but I don't have the book so I'll have to get the stats off my friend. (It's in sword&fist right?)  Otherwise I'll be taking either 'Knight of the Griffon' or 'Noble Defender' from The Quintessential Fighter.
IC: 
Alexander shakes his head as he looks to Jasper "It appears we shall need your shovel again, my friend."  He will set about helping to dig graves for the dead (Assuming they don't rise as zombies.. bad dm! hehe.).  
After or meanwhile, he will look at his friends as they talk of following.  "I know not why we would even debate this.  It is clear that the only noble path is that way" He gestures after the wide trail.  "I must go that way, to make sure that justice is served, by bringing their killer to task.  I hope that you, my friends, will accompany me, but I admit it will likely be more deadly than anything we have ever faced before.."


----------



## Capellan (Jan 11, 2003)

_Again with the burying.  Why can't they just leave the bodies undisturbed, like any _normal_ person?_

"I intend to pursue the murderers of my people.  I will be glad to have your company."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2003)

Jasper looks at the dead mne, and then to Sul'Dan.
'WHat is yer practice, friend? I would not do your Folk Disservice in Burial...'


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 11, 2003)

Arcanra turns to Sul'dan, "would it be terribly uncouth to provide last rites? I know not which god your people worship, but The Luminescent Cloud likes to safely see all off to their final destination in peace and safety."


----------



## Capellan (Jan 11, 2003)

"They should be taken to a high place." I point to the nearest ridge in the dunes, "and their souls commended to the gods of the winds and the sands."

I turn to Arcanra,

"Last rites would be appreciated, thank you.  I have no doubt your blessings will see their souls safely home."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

Alexander stops reaching for the shovel and shrugs. "Well they are your people, not mine, but I cannot say I understand it."

Alexander will help do whatever is needed to be done.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 11, 2003)

With the help of my companions, I'll take the bodies up to the ridge and lay them out for the Gods to find them.

Then, after Arcanra has spoken for them, I'll turn to the others and say,

"We should hurry, and be after the killers before they get any further away."


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 12, 2003)

Arcanra does a short invocation to Sehanine, asking her to guide their souls to their final destination. He then respectfully turns to the group.

"I think we should now follow the trail."


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 12, 2003)

after performing last rights, you all feal at ease.  As for the sceptre, you know it has more abilities, but currently, you know how to make it cast _fire mantle_, a Netherese spell that modern wizards have no knowledge of three times a day.  Now, the next person to post as to whether to change threads and as to the actions the party is taking will be considered the voice of the party (i'm pretty sure you guys have reached a consensus, but i don't want to tick someone off by just assuming)


----------



## Capellan (Jan 12, 2003)

Now you've done it ... no-one's game to make the decision on everyone else's behalf 

OK, since someone has to:

- we're _definitely_ following the tracks.  Consensus has been pretty clear on that

- I personally don't mind one way or the other, but since those who expressed a preference, opted for a new thread, let's do that.  Please post a link here when you create it, however


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jan 13, 2003)

*OOC.*

I am vote the same.  New thread, follow tracks.  Once I know if we are starting a new thread I will post IC.

Side-note: Cale, sorry for the missunderstanding just got a bit confused with things ;p

Djordje


----------



## Jemal (Jan 13, 2003)

OOC: I guess the Noble Knight shall be the voice.
We shall follow the tracks of this fiendish murderer, but shall do so in a new thread.

All Hail Dictator Jemal! 
hehe.


----------



## Felvon Tavor (Jan 14, 2003)

*new thread*

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37106


----------

